# Naruto 614 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Dec 12, 2012)

Discuss Away!


takL said:


> Tomorrow, I'd say, [for Chapter 614 release]. The chapter is from the last official release of 2012 and we'll also get the first one for 2013 on Madara's b-day (24 Dec) or Christmas Day. After that there will be no chapter for, like, 3 weeks.





Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Chausie (Dec 12, 2012)

I predict Sasuke


----------



## Deadway (Dec 12, 2012)

*Naruto 614 Prediction
Impossible plan*

_The mind of the alliance is no more._

*First page shows smoke clearing away from a Susano*
_It's Sasuke and he's protecting Juugo, Suigetsu and Orochimaru_
Suigetsu: What the hell was that? It came out of no where!
Juugo: It felt like that Akatsuki guy's bomb...Sasuke..how did you..
_Sasuke is blocking it with the Yata mirror_
Sasuke: *So you gave me your shield and sword when you touched my head again....*
Orochimaru: *Itachi handed down his strongest tools to Sasuke, not only that, Sasuke has grown to a level I could never dream of...this is...excellent.*
Sasuke: A war's going on, best if we don't interfere now. We continue to our objective.
---------------
_Scene changes back to Juubi_
Madara: The juubi is nearing it's final form. One more stage and we won't be able to control it with Hashirama's power. We'll have to resort to our rinnegan.
Obito: What now, shall we capture the 8 and 9 tails, they're both defeated.
Madara: Not yet, I want to leave a mark in this planet. Coordinate the Juubi to the 5 villages. if by some miracle they defeat us, at least they go back to no home.
_Shikamaru lands near Kakashi_
Shikamaru: Kakashi sensei, I need you to listen to my fathers plan.
Kakashi: ? Why doesn't he just tell me?
_Ino lands near Kakashi and has tears on her face_
Kakashi: !.....I see. Alright, tell me.
Shikamaru: According to you, you can enter in the same dimension that Tobi goes into correct?
Kakashi: Yeah.
Shikamaru: Alright, then this plan works. Listen carefully.
Shikamaru: Restraining the Juubi is not an option, however, we can do it for a brief moment, and in the brief moment, we can win this war. Shinobi of the cloud will open up with a blinding light, during that time, all of my clan members will cast our shadow possession on the Juubi, with the amount of light being used, our shadow will be enormous. That being said, Ino will take control of Tobi. Once she does, Tobi will be out of the game. That leaves Madara. Choji will go into his butterfly form and attack him, seeing as taijutsu is the most effective against Madara. Madara will have no choice but to resort to using the Juubi's bijuudama to stop Choji from smashing him. That's where you come in. You will warp that bomb away into your dimension.
Kakashi: !? But...
Shikamaru: yeah, during that time window, we will focus fire Tobi's body with everything we've got. Ino will break her connection with him and at that very moment, Tobi will have no other option to put himself in the other dimension.
And when he does...
_Kakashi with a shocked face_
Shikamaru: He will be struck by the bomb, and die.
Ino: ...
Shikamaru: When Tobi dies, Madara won't be able to control it on it's own, and the Juubi will be free. That leaves us with the opportunity to take down Madara then seize control over the Juubi. That's our only option.
Kakashi: *Obito.....I don't want to kill you....but if it means saving this world, then so be it* Kakashi's mangekyou activates, alright...let's do it.
Madara: Fire!
_The Juubi fires a bijuudama_
Darui: !? That's heading towards the cloud!
_It lands_
Naruto: !? DAMN YOU
Kakashi; he's targeting the villages?
Madara; Next, the mist, then the sand, then the rock...
They all land
_The alliance watches in despair_
Madara: And finally...the leaf!
Kakashi: !?
Naurto: DAMN YOU, STOP IT!
Obito: ....
Madara: Fire.
_Obito struggles to fire it_
Madara: Earth to Obito....I said fire
_Obito looks at Naruto_
Obito: Remember this Naruto, this is what happens in this terrible world. I want to cure all this from ever happening, I can fix everything, in that world...I care.
Naruto: THEN WHY!? THIS IS REALITY!
Obito: No, my world is eternal salvation. No pain, death and suffering. This...this world...
The Juubi fires
Naruto: NOOOOO!
_The bijuudama is searing above Konoha_
Undon: Look a shooting star!
Konohamaru: !? That's not a star..
Obito: is Hell.
*It lands.*
*Chapter End.*


----------



## Sarry (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a feeling Shikaku's plan isn't going to be good


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2012)

Shikaku's plan will have some success but Madara and/or Tobi will be able to prevent it from being fully realized.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 12, 2012)

We find out what Shikaku's plan was, and the Alliance starts to put it into practice.

This was the last chapter of the year, right?


----------



## Hossaim (Dec 12, 2012)

I predict Sasuke

5th week straight, don't fail me now.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 12, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> I predict Sasuke
> 
> 5th week straight, don't fail me now.



We can't lose faith, he will appear, we believe in him


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 12, 2012)

Sasuke as cliffhanger.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 12, 2012)

Rule of Unspoken Plan Guarantees, Shikaku's final plan is going to come into play and work.


----------



## darkdreamerx (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 614 Prediction
> Impossible plan*
> 
> 
> ...



That's actually an awesome prediction!  But really sad at the same time ... hopefully they can stop Madara and Obito before the whole world blows up...

But yeah, predications are at least they'll unfurl Shikaku's plan... which has something to do with what he spoke to Kakashi about...about the fight theories...


----------



## Annabella (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 614 Prediction
> Impossible plan*
> 
> _The mind of the alliance is no more._
> ...



This is brilliant +reps for you. The beginning and the end was just perfect.

I particularly liked Madara's " earth to Obito..I said fire"


----------



## Jad (Dec 12, 2012)

Gai and Lee doing something awesome


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 12, 2012)

Part of the plan begins and the chapter ends with Sasuke & Oro reaching their destination


----------



## Lady Hinata (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto 614 Prediction
> Impossible plan_
> 
> 
> ...



*
DO NOT WANT!​*

That would be so tragic. 
...but it's a very good prediction! ​


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 12, 2012)

*Chapter 614 Prediction:*  Destruction and Retaliation

The Ninja Forces reel at the loss of their HQ and Kakashi and Kitsuchi take charge and begin to organize the final push. 

Meanwhile Naruto is hurt, but still giving it his all.   The Kyuubi notices the Juubi is becoming hard to control and tells Naruto time is short.


----------



## kyubix2 (Dec 12, 2012)

i like the predictions/fanfic of deadway.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 12, 2012)

Shikaku's plan will be put in action and maybe we will have more panel on team 10.
In the meanwhile Naruto will be healed by Sakura and Kurama,maybe,will say something about the whole situation.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 12, 2012)

Kuromaku said:


> Rule of Unspoken Plan Guarantees, Shikaku's final plan is going to come into play and work.



Well, that's a given. Only question is whether they'll implement his plan in this 614 already or whether they'll do it in 615


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 614 Prediction
> Impossible plan*
> 
> _The mind of the alliance is no more._
> ...



This would be amazing.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 12, 2012)

I predict old InoShikaCho flashbacks as well.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 12, 2012)

Sasuke > all of your predictions


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 12, 2012)

Buuuu thanks for posting but could you please put that pic in Spoiler,because it's too huge?Thanks.


----------



## BUUUU (Dec 12, 2012)

sorry, done


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 12, 2012)

*Preview:* The 10tails shows the real power! What will do Naruto against his fury!?


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 12, 2012)

im expecting the next chapter to be a transitional one, kishi might show the reactions from all sides to juubi's powers


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 12, 2012)

He will summon Gamabunta who's pipe will solo the Juubi


----------



## Rosi (Dec 12, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> *Preview:* The 10tails shows the real power! What will do Naruto against his fury!?



Wasn't it this week's chapter preview?


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 12, 2012)

Probably!


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 12, 2012)

It's very similar.
*Preview from WSJ(for chapter 613)*

圧倒的な力を見せる十尾！！ナルトたちは。。。！？
"The 10tails shows an overwhelming power!! Naruto&Co will...!?"

*New preview(for chapter 614)*
"The 10tails shows the real power! What will do Naruto against his fury!?"


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 12, 2012)

Rosi said:


> Wasn't it this week's chapter preview?



just a little different...


----------



## Jad (Dec 12, 2012)

So it's confirmed that the preview posted is for next weeks chapter and not this weeks?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 12, 2012)

The new preview is for next week chapter:
*New preview(for chapter 614)
*"The 10tails shows the real power! What will do Naruto against his fury!?"


----------



## Jad (Dec 12, 2012)

If I may, are we getting chapter 614 early? Are we expecting it this weekend?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah,we'll have an early release because chapter 614 will be officially out Saturday 22 december so we'll have the chapter (or the spoiler at least) 18 December.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 12, 2012)

Confirmation on whether Shikaku, Inochi, and Ao(And the no names) are alive or not. Plan is put into action, chapter ends with cliffhanger.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 12, 2012)

Well I predict Juubi becomes complete and we see shikaku plan in action , Madara and Obito  are trying very hard to control the juubi...


----------



## Chuck (Dec 12, 2012)

I predict Madara successfully countering Shikaku's final plan.


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 12, 2012)

Shikaku's plan is initiated, Shikamaru thinks of his father one final time.

Cut to Sasuke and the others who hear the explosions and wonder what's happening. Sasuke and Orochimaru continue on their path.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 12, 2012)

naruto goes BM because the ability to give chakra will be involved in shikas dads plan


----------



## bach (Dec 12, 2012)

naruto chapter 614

naruto is clasping is shoulder.
maruto: damn...
inside naruto's mind
naruro: kurama are you ready?! that damn thing is overhanging us!
kurama: i'm not ready yet! and if you shout like this i will never be!
outside world.
naruto is looking around. everyone is in pain: what can we do?
madara: shinobi no jutsu... what nonsense!
tobi: let finish them already! i'm enough disgusted of this world!
sakura approaches naruto. she start healing his shoulder.
naruto: i'm fine. think of others.
sakura: in this condition you can't fight properly.
the jubi use his tails/hand to smash some shinobis.
a giant rock wall stop the hit.
kitsuchi: its too much for us! we must retreat and buy time to counterattack!
darui: we have not a single place on this world to hide. the only thing we can do is keep attacking!
Darui: everyone capable, ready to attack!
a group of shinobi railed against the enemy.
madara: they want die like insects...
even this attack is easily stopped.
tobi: i think that now they have learned the lesson.
madara: it seems they don't...
another attack.
and again the jubi smash them.
madara: their hope is hard to quell. let try in another way.
jubi fire another jubidama
madara: and now iwagakure is finished!
kitsuchi: no... in that... in that direction is
a far explosion!
kurotsuchi: no!
tobi: now i can see their despair! who will be next?
kakashi, gai, naruto: we are ready! shikamaru how about you?
shikamaru, ino, choji: it's time to finish this!
all the konoah's 12 are shown.
mifune and alla the others, even badly injured, stand up and says: lets do it!
the final plan to stop the jubi is starting!


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 12, 2012)

*614: Despair!*

*Shikamaru:* Ino! On your feet! Our parents sacrifice won't be in vain.
*Ino:* Right!
*Naruto*: Kurama! How long?! 
*Kurama:* Three minutes!
*Naruto:* I'll need to use another Sage Mode for now.
*Tobi:* Enough! I will show you true despair! Soon the Moon Eye Plan will be complete. There will be a world with no war and peace.
*Madara:* I don't think so!
*Tobi:* What?!
*Madara:* Why would I want to complete the Moon's Eye Plan? I have the Juubi, Rinnegan, Eternal Magenkyo Sharingan, Ultimate Susanoo and an Inmortal Body. Why settle for a dream world when the both of us could torture their bodies and souls for a lifetime?
*Tobi:* But that is not peace! That's just doing what all the countries have been doing all these years. Thirst for power!
*Madara:* Young Uchiha! Trust me! This is the best way. A Eternal Dream World seemed like a good idea at first but...... I'M ALREADY LIVING MY DREAM! I'm more powerful than Hashirama ever was and.....I will revive Mito and she will stand by my side this time just like we could bring back Rin for you!
*Tobi:* Your insane! I won't......
*Madara:* You won't what? Let me? Do you have the power to stop me?! Stop acting foolish! You will be at my right hand and we will rule the world together. It will be a shame if I had to end you!
*Tobi:* And you think I would just let you fufill your Moon Eye Plan and not think about the possibility of you betraying in some type of other way. I have an ace in the hole. An Eternal Mangenkyo Sharingan user like you and chakra even scarier than yours! Uchiha Sasuke!
*Madara:* Uchiha Sasuke?!
*Suddenfly a large Susanoo appears*
*Naruto, Kakashi & Sakura:* Sasuke?
*Orochimaru:* Hello! Naruto-kun!
*Naruto:*What?! Orochimaru?
*Madara:* A Susanoo? I'm guessing this is the Sasuke you speak off?!
*Sasuke:* Speak of the devil and he shall appear!


----------



## Escargon (Dec 12, 2012)

Madara will bomb every village with the Juubi making every ninja pissed off but lose the control of the Juubi in the last page, and Juubi will suck up all the power from the tailed beasts going 100%.


----------



## fromashesrise (Dec 12, 2012)

614:

Recovery

What did Shikaku's squad leave behind?

Shikamaru: Dad...

Ino (crying)

Chouza: I know, I know... but save your tears until this fight is over kids

Naruto is boiling mad.

Naruto: How...

Kakashi: Naruto, calm down

Naruto (flashback images of Minato and Kushina): How many parents are you going to take away from us?!!! *Naruto turns into chakra cape mode and hurls a giant chakra hand that goes all the way up to Obito

Madara: heh, no need to even absorb this what an idiot

Obito slips right through it

Obito (in the other dimension): huh?!

Another chakra hand grabs Obito in the other dimension

Obito: Kakashi?

Kakashi is seen warping another Naruto Chakra hand with Kamui

Obito gets flung off of the ten tails and onto the ground. Obito tries to jump back up but Lee and Gai kick him back down, Obito begins to fight on the ground.

Naruto takes the 10 tails head on while madara and the 10 tails try to swat him.

8 Tails from inside Bee: Bee I am ready too, let's go.

8 Tail: Bee?

Bee: that blast before... it didn't just get those guys... it also got..

giant page of cloud village destroyed: the whole village

Bee: I... Maybe I was wrong. Maybe I shouldda listened to big bro? Maybe if I trained harder and took things more seriously

8 Tails: BEE, you can't blame yourself for this, and anyways... if you don't join in soon...

ten tails catches naruto and pins him to the gound: you'll lose yet another person you care about!

Madara: Got you. It was about time. Let me just obliterate the rest of these flies and I'll be on my way.

The ten tails charges up its bomb, aimed at the allies

Obito (while fighting): Is he going to take me out with it?

Madara: I have no use for loose ends. Now!

Just as the 10 tails launches its bomb, the 8 tails in full beast form swats it back at the 10 tails, carrying the bomb in its hand

Bee: BIG 8, sorry I was late...

Madara: i-impossible...

panel of 8 tails shoving the bomb in the 10 tails' mouth

Bee: THIS TIME ima shove this shit back in yo face!

8 tails jumps back and 10 tails' head explodes and falls back, Madara is on the ground now too.

Kakashi: Okay everyone, let's initiate the plan!

Caption: the plan that cost the intel team their lives begins!


----------



## Mateush (Dec 12, 2012)

Madara: Let me tell you about something funny. I sensed Tsunade saved the other kages, but unfortunately one of these tailed beast bombs got them.

Trolldara.


----------



## WT (Dec 12, 2012)

*Chapter 614 + A Few more*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Scene starts with Naruto summoning the toads. Ma, Pa, Gamabunta and Gamakichi*

Gamakichi: Woahhhhh, what the hell is that crab ...
Pa: ?! Could it be ....
Naruto: The Juubi
Ma/Pa/Bunta/Kichi: !!
Naruto: I'm sorry to summon you at a time like this, but I desperately need your help!

Meanwhile: 

Shikamaru: You heard father, Kakashi sensei. Are you sure you're up for this?

Kakashi: I'm prepared. We first need to sever the connection between the Juubi and those two. Hyuga clan, get ready! You have the power to manipulate chakra to your own will and you are the only ones who can sever chakra streams. Our aim is the tube that passes between Obito and Madara's stomach that then connects to the Juubi. Yamanaka clan, you heard commander Shikaku! Use your collective powers and subdue the Juubi. I know this is a hard handed task but please stall it for as long as you can! Nara clan, the Juubi is large and creates an even larger shadow. Please take that to your advantage and hold it and those two down for a short while. 5 minutes is all we need! Ma, Pa, get ready, please help these two clans and render the Juubi motionless using your song genjutsu.

Ma: That crabs got a big ear hasn't he. Pa, lets do this!

Yamanaka/Nara clan: Acknowledged!

*The Yamanaka clan use their mind jutsus to mentally daze the Juubi, although their unable to control it. The Nara clan assist them by holding down the Juubi, Ma and Pa further reinforce this by using their frog song*

Madara: It seems HQ had given them last orders. Who ever was in charge of their strategies really is a frightful opponent. I wonder what they plan after this.

Madara, Obito: ?!

Madara: I see, they use the shadow the Juubi creates and they've binded us. They've taken advantage of the fact that we can't move otherwise, we'll lose control of the Juubi. Heh, that's pretty impressive.

Kakashi: Hyuuga. Now!!

*The Hyuuga race forth towards the Juubi, Madara and Obito*

Obito, Madara: ?!?!!?! 

Madara: Ha! This is a bit of a pickle isn't it Obito. We can't move thanks to these shadows. Also, we cant force ourselves out of this because if we divert our chakra away from the Juubi, it will lose control and that will allow those Yamanaka's to take control of it. 

Obito: ... 

Madara: Oh well, its all fun and games, lets see what they do.

*The Hyuuga race towards where Madara and Obito are. Madara attacks using a small katon however that is evaded by Hizashi's Kaitan. The Hyuuga's attack simultaneously and sever the chakra stream between the tubes connecting Madara and Obito to the Juubi*

Madara/Obito: ?!?!?!

Madara: It seems we've lost control, pretty impressive, however ... 

*Madara attacks the Hyuuga. Hizashi defends using Kaitan*

Hizashi to the other Hyuuga: Run, I'll buy you some time ... 

*The Hyuuga escape to safety however Madara uses Susano and pierces Hizashi in the stomach who begins to cough blood*

Hinata: Faaather! 

*Naruto stops her, Hizashi is dead, meanwhile, the Juubi rages out of control*

Madara/Obito/Alliance: ??!!?!

Kakashi: Quick, its our turn now! Naruto, Kurama, lend me your chakra!

Kurama: You've got it brat!

*Naruto is in sage mode with Ma and Pa on his shoulders. He enters sage mode and creates two clones. The sage clones and Kakashi jump on top of Gamabunta, Bee, using the Hachibi thrusts Gamabunta towards the Juubi/Madara/Obito*

Madara: ... I see, you again ... this time, I won't take it so easy

*One of the Naruto clones rush towards Madara, meanwhile the other one attaches to Kakashi*

Kakashi: ?!

Naruto: Kakashi sensei, with this, I can collect Natural energy. With Kurama's chakra, you've got big enough of a reserve at the moment to use my natural energy. Please take advantage of this*

Kakashi: Heh ... so this is sage mode. Jiriya sama, you really were incredible!

*Kakashi creates a large Kamui and manages to warp the Juubi into Obito's dimension using the Natural energy and Kurama's chakra*

Madara: This is bad! Obito! Go!

Obito: I'm already on it! 

*Naruto attacks Madara and the two begin to exchange blows*

*Obito transports himself to his dimension however is met by Kakashi who attempts to Raikiri him. He misses as Obito moves into the other dimension, however to his surprise, Shikamaru is waiting and shadow binds him. Using the power of the Rinnegan, Obito frees himself, however while he attempts to do this, he meets hostility from the alliance. He is immediately forced to go back to his other dimension where Kakashi awaits. As Obito returns, Kakashi thrusts him in the eye, destroying his Sharingan forever*

Kakashi: There's no way I'm leaving you here alone with the Juubi. I just have a bit of chakra left.

Obito: ??!?!? You fool, this is our chance to peace.

Kakashi: I prefer a peace in a world of truth, not lies!

*Kakashi kamui's both Obito and himself out of the dimension leaving Juubi stuck in that plane forever, Obito and Kakashi return to the normal world*

Shikamaru: I can't believe it! It worked!

*Madara is calm meanwhile Naruto smirks*

Madara: Fools

Obito/Alliance: ?!?!

Madara: The Juubi is capable of copying any attacks. It will be a matter of time before it learns how to use Kamui and reappear. As soon as it does, I'll take full control of it. I allowed you to play along Obito as a reward, however, now that you've failed me, I won't allow you to connect to it anymore. Besides, you were the weak link. 

Obito: ?!?!

*The Juubi re appears and screams*

Madara: Oh look its already back!

Kakashi: Did we fail?! What do we do now?!

*Madara takes control of the Juubi, however this time, he assumes full control. There are no weaknesses. Their synchronization is flawless*

*Meanwhile Kurama is looking more hesitant than ever. Kurama connects to Hachibi*

Kurama: Listen, 8 tails.
Hachibi: ?! You bypassed our Jinchuriki, they don't know we're having this conversation. Why would you do such a thing.
Kurama: Its time Hachibi. You know exactly what you must do!
Hachibi: You're not suggesting that are you?!
Kurama: There is no other way!
Hachibi: That will result in our demise!
Kurama: Its the only way to stop Madara. I don't want to see him win. I hate his guts!
Hachibi: Hehe!
Kurama: What are you laughing at!
Hachibi: That's not it. You're friendship with Naruto far outweighs your hatred for Madara!
Kurama: !! 
Hachibi: You're even prepared to put your life on the line for him and his friends. 
Kurama: What is your answer?
Hachibi: I agree, however, we must get Bee and Naruto's consent.
Kurama: .... Fine
Hachibi: Naruto, Bee!!!

Naruto/Bee: ?!?!
Naruto: Octodude, Kurama, 8 tails, have you got a plan.
Bee: I'm all ears, time to put an end to these fears!
Hachibi: .... 
Kurama: Bee, you're about to die!
Bee/Naruto: ?!?!
Hachibi:...
Kurama: Hachibi will detach itself from you, and you will allow it to. As soon as it does, you will die!
Naruto: ARE YOU CRAZY! We need Uncle Bee. What a stupid plan! Why are you being so stupid Kur..!
Kurama: SILENCE!
Bee: ...
Kurama: Hachibi will then attach itself to you, Naruto!
Bee, Naruto: !!!!!!
Kurama: You will become its new Jinchuriki!
Naruto/Bee: ?!?!
Kurama: I stole the chakra of 1 tails some time ago. You also posses the chakra of the other Bijuu when they appeared infront of you. Myself, the Hachibi and these chakras will then merge and we will create our own Juubi!
Naruto: ?!?!?!
Kurama: I will die in the process, as will Hachibi.
Naruto: ...
Kurama: But, I will defend you in the process!
Naruto: ?! I won't let you! Nor will I let the 8 tails and Uncle Bee....
Bee: Naruto, its okay!
Naruto: ?!?!
Bee: You're not the only one we're protecting. We protect the world!
Kurama: Naruto, as an Uzumaki, you are the only one who can handle this type of Chakra. If I was to detach myself from you and attach myself to Bee, he would surely die.
Hachibi: ...
Kurama: Everyone get ready!

*Scene switches to Orochimaru and Sasuke*

Sasuke: Where are we going?
Orochimaru: To the demon who sealed the 9 tails!
Sasuke: ??! Why him?
Orochimaru: He was also used by Rikudo to seal the Juubi and his own visual prowess. It seems the Juubi has resurfaced.
Sasuke: I can learn everything from him?
Orochimaru: Not exactly.
Sasuke: Then what's the point?
Orochimaru: You go there to recover Rikudo's eyes!!!!
Sasuke: ?!?!?!
Orochimaru: With those eyes, not even the Juubi will be able to stop you, Sasuke kun!
Sasuke: Why are you helping me?

Orochimaru: Because I want to be there when Yellow and Blue mix to create a new colour!

*Orochimaru smiles devilishly*

END


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 614 Prediction
> Impossible plan*
> 
> _The mind of the alliance is no more._
> ...



Can you replace Kishi please


----------



## Annabella (Dec 12, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> It's very similar.
> *Preview from WSJ(for chapter 613)*
> 
> 圧倒的な力を見せる十尾！！ナルトたちは。。。！？
> ...



So, I'm guessing the chapter will focus on the Juubi reaching it's complete form and showing its true power, which will be even more overwhelming than bombing faraway villages.


----------



## Klue (Dec 12, 2012)

Tears and Juubi rape.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a good feeling that Kishi is trying to save complete Juubi form for a colorpage.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd be okay with this. 
Shouldn't we be due for one soon?


----------



## Rika24 (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 614 Prediction
> Impossible plan*
> 
> _The mind of the alliance is no more._
> ...



now that would be an awesome chapter!  +rep 

as sad as it would be, it would destroy any chance of the villages becoming power hungry and attacking each other again after the war ends because they'd most likely unite as one village with no homes to return to.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 12, 2012)

Some more rampage. Cut to Sasuke at the final page for seasonal cliffhanger.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 614 Prediction
> Impossible plan*
> 
> _The mind of the alliance is no more._
> ...


fuck man, now i know that i will be disappointed at the chapter, no mather what happens , cant get better than this lol

edit; why did i read this prediction? fuck you T_T


----------



## Gabe (Dec 12, 2012)

madara sends a super bijuu bomb to kohona


----------



## Narutaru (Dec 12, 2012)

So many delusional people. We have two chapters left this year right? Juubi is going to mess everyone up a bit more and Shikaku's plan is going to start near the middle or end of the chapter. There will probably be a little flashback from multiple characters of Shikaku's plan as it plays out.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 12, 2012)

Maddy nuking the rest of the countries would be fantastic. Do it Kishi. Let Madara install that true sense of hopelessness and despair!


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 12, 2012)

My predictions! 

_Beaten but not Broken! _

-They're will be tears but Shikamaru will rise along with the alliance to put Shikaku's final plan into action.

-Not sure how, but most likely to try to use the juubi's (cero/beam of destruction) against it. (like what everyone predicted)

-Still hoping for some Hyuga action once the Juubi is finally defeated.

- Naruto needs to chill and stay on the side lines for a bit, Kurama and the 8 tails should almost be ready for action soon.

-I don't Naruto will summon the frogs, that would be too cruel, at least not yet, until the juubi is gone.

-Not sure about the Sauce showing up just yet...........maybe 2013?


----------



## RaptorRage (Dec 12, 2012)

I predict Hinata uses Gentle Fist to fix Naruto's dislocated shoulder. 

Also alliance puts plan into action to stop Juubi into a chapter cliffhanger just before the effect would occur, leading into followup chapter of epic fail and much tears and Plan B.


----------



## OneHitKill (Dec 12, 2012)

Naruto 614 : * Spark of a lifetime *

:sanji


----------



## Escargon (Dec 13, 2012)

Pocket Hinata as a cliffhanger.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Dec 13, 2012)

Shikaku's plan in explanation/motion and Jūbi rape.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 13, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> I predict Hinata uses Gentle Fist to fix Naruto's dislocated shoulder.



Considering what the producers did to this recent anime episode, hell any thing is possible nowadays.


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Dec 13, 2012)

Sasuke and the "ones who know everything" introduction .
Bijuu rapes battlefield and trolls Konoha .
. . . I think I'd be more than impressed


----------



## jso (Dec 13, 2012)

Was just thinking.. with everyone (including myself) moaning about the lack of significant deaths in this war, wouldnt it be funny if there's been significant deaths here and there and we've completely overlooked them in our bitching and moaning? This week's chapter obviously made me muse on this with Ao, Shikaku, Ino's dad (and presumably dat Mabui too). But also Atsui and Samui may be goners at this point too. Is Yamato a foregone conclusion as well? Anko? Lulz if we can add the Gokage to the list too.

And we were too fixated on Gai and Bee being dangled in front of us (and Oonoki for a while) lol.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 14, 2012)

^ That is possibleI forgot Mabui was also there!  We might have it confirmed in the next chapter exactly which characters died or if they survived somehow.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Dec 14, 2012)

I predict understanding and possibly Sakura dying


----------



## Kaizoku Kage (Dec 14, 2012)

Kurama returns. Naruto kicks ass. Chapter ends with one hell of a cliffhanger. We wait two weeks for the next chapter


----------



## Rika24 (Dec 14, 2012)

Kaizoku Kage said:


> Kurama returns. Naruto kicks ass. Chapter ends with one hell of a cliffhanger. We wait two weeks for the next chapter



sounds about right... but i thought we get two chapters at once at some point before the break?


----------



## Escargon (Dec 15, 2012)

Chojuro gets killed by Black Zetsu and takes over his body.

Chojuro enters the battle. Chojuro kills an important character, plus Sakura.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 15, 2012)

Rika24 said:


> sounds about right... but i thought we get two chapters at once at some point before the break?



na that never happens. but we might get a really early chapter after this one and a 3 week break.


----------



## Fay (Dec 15, 2012)

I would like to see Sasuke.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 15, 2012)

I predict, Ino and Shikamaru power-ups!


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Dec 15, 2012)

Naruto I think will calm Shikamaru down so he does not act to rash and cause problems the plan will probably be partially successfull after that we switch scenes with a dieing Tsunade with the Kage's around her where she tells them that she names Naruto the next Hokage.


----------



## Grimzilla (Dec 15, 2012)

Perhaps the plan is to have Mabui teleport a Ten-Tails Ball back at Ten-Tails.

Actually, that sounds highly plausible


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 16, 2012)

If she hadn't just gotten blown up


----------



## rac585 (Dec 16, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> If she hadn't just gotten blown up



actually maybe she teleported everyone to safety. although maybe one person had to stay behind.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 16, 2012)

Previewing the new Naruto chapter:

[YOUTUBE]GWDgtBRyORo[/YOUTUBE]

In Case that Doesn't Work: Link to My Channel

What is Shikaku's Plan?


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Dec 16, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Previewing the new Naruto chapter:


----------



## Cjones (Dec 16, 2012)

A switch over to somewhere else.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 16, 2012)

Prediction

Madara: Now perish alliance!

*Juubi fires*

Sakura: NOOOO!

*Punches Bijuu bomb away with tears in her eyes. Bijuu bomb hits Obito killing him*

Madara: That brat! *Madara shoots a giant katon*

Sakura: HAAAAA! *Sakura cries a shitload of tears putting out the katon*

Madara: This girl! How does she posses Riduko's wife's secret cry release!

Sakura: Now Madara! Face my nagging and bitching moan technique!

Madara: NOOOOOOO!

*Tsunade then comes out of nowhere and punches Madara so hard he vanishes from the face of the earth. And then she smothers the Juubi with her rack. the end*


----------



## Chausie (Dec 17, 2012)

We get longer to argue with one another over whatever cliffhanger we get!

Which I hope is Sasuke.

And involves some hint about where he is going.

Which hopefully includes the old cat lady.

'Cause I will be very upset if they never make another appearance in this manga/we never get told exactly why the Uchiha had a connection to some crazy old cat lady living in an abandoned city.

Who ran a shop. In a city with no people.

WTF.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 17, 2012)

I predict more ninja die all over the world when the Juubi starts mass firing bijuudama's in random directions.

However the end result will still be this.

[sp]"Nothing of value was lost that day." [/sp]


----------



## ed17 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm waiting this kind of cliffhanger :

last panel, sasuke's shocked face saying : you are..?!


----------



## Annabella (Dec 17, 2012)

I predict more Juubi bombs destroying villages all over the world or maybe it can target the alliance this time We find out which characters died or if they survived. Naruto's dislocated shoulder gets healed and the alliance attempt to put Shikaku's plan into action. The last panel will be Sauce


----------



## -JT- (Dec 17, 2012)

Shika and Ino avenge their fathers, awakening Shadow Mode and Telekinesis Mode respectively


----------



## Chausie (Dec 17, 2012)

Shadowform?


----------



## CA182 (Dec 17, 2012)

Juubi mass fire Bijuudamas. 

Kiba piss on Naruto.

Naruto cry.

Final page is of Mt. Myobokuzan destroyed.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 17, 2012)

It will start raining  

Because Sasuke enters the fray.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 17, 2012)

kohona gets targeted by the juubi or a bijuu atomic bomb is about to hit kohona that be a good end of the year cliffhanger


----------



## kzk (Dec 17, 2012)

There probably are not many people left in Konoha and they already showed they can rebuild it. I don't think that would be particularly exciting.


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 17, 2012)

Who cares about Juubi and the Alliance. Give us Sasuke and Orochimaru


----------



## Gabe (Dec 17, 2012)

kzk said:


> There probably are not many people left in Konoha and they already showed they can rebuild it. I don't think that would be particularly exciting.



didn't they said many of the small villages people were sent to kohona?


----------



## Addy (Dec 17, 2012)

madara kills sakura and hinata. oh santadara, please grant me this wish!!!!!!!!!


----------



## takL (Dec 17, 2012)

Gabe said:


> didn't they said many of the small villages people were sent to kohona?



where did they say that? not in jp. 

anyhoo konohas kings are kids and they are still there. the same is true with the other villages. if they are killed the game is over for the allies.


----------



## Shattering (Dec 17, 2012)

614: Shikaku's plan is awesome and take most of the chapter to execute it
Last page - Madara: LoL these ants, wtf is wrong with this world Obito?

615: Madara moves another hand of the Juubi and alliance is defeated.
Last page - Madara: Easy, Hashirama's hair would have done better.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 17, 2012)

Addy said:


> madara kills sakura and hinata. oh santadara, please grant me this wish!!!!!!!!!



then naruto has to choose one to save.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 17, 2012)

Predicting Juubi wrecking some shit again and Naruto saying something lame 

Also Obito and Madara losing control of the Juubi(by the end of the chapter most likely)


----------



## Shattering (Dec 17, 2012)

Rosi said:


> Predicting Juubi wrecking some shit again and Naruto saying something lame
> 
> Also Obito and Madara losing control of the Juubi(by the end of the chapter most likely)



Madara losing the control of the situation?  Obito could fuck up it but still... it's Madara we are talking about.


----------



## Mateush (Dec 17, 2012)

Rosi said:


> Predicting Juubi wrecking some shit again and Naruto saying something lame
> 
> Also Obito and Madara losing control of the Juubi(by the end of the chapter most likely)



I would love to see Madara's face when he's losing control of the Juubi. Or something to make Madara look worried. I can't wait for that moment.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 17, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Madara losing the control of the situation?  Obito could fuck up it but still... it's Madara we are talking about.



It's Juubi we're talking about Progenitor of everything, etc. Who is Madara compared to him?  And it takes two to control Juubi, so if one of them fucks it up, the other won't be able to do anything on his own.

The only thing against it is that Kishi hyped Madara too much, therefore such a sudden dehype would look kinda weird. But he'll lose eventually, so dehype will happen in the future anyway - at least losing control of the Juubi is better than getting Rasengan to the face from Naruto later.


----------



## Mateush (Dec 17, 2012)

Rosi said:


> The only thing against it is that Kishi hyped Madara too much, therefore such a sudden dehype would look kinda weird. But he'll lose eventually, so dehype will happen in the future anyway - at least losing control of the Juubi is better than getting Rasengan to the face from Naruto later.



You mean it will hurt the fanbase, but it's bound to happen.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 17, 2012)

wait, loose control of complete juubi would make a lot of sense, its not a dehype


it would be juubi hype, which is supposed to be the strongest thing there


----------



## Mateush (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah it should be Juubi winning this. I trust my whole heart on Kurama's word about he's the only that can defeat the Juubi.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 17, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> wait, loose control of complete juubi would make a lot of sense, its not a dehype
> 
> 
> it would be juubi hype, which is supposed to be the strongest thing there



That's what I basically meant. I just answered to the poster who said that Madara losing control of the situation/Juubi is impossible as he is Madara. So for him and for some other fans most likely it would be a dehype, after all the "he has no weaknesses" talk from Kishi.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 17, 2012)

The HQ survived, because Ao awakened the Golden Byakugam.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Dec 17, 2012)

I predict the plan working, but Juubi evolves again, and this turn actually soulfucks most people on the battlefield through the use of spiritual dragons.


----------



## Opuni (Dec 17, 2012)

the juubi has been very disappointing, for something with it's hype, madara should and tobi should be extremely insignificant bugs, i am surprised it has been rectoned so hard, 

on topic: i predict it really will rape the two of them...HARD


----------



## Bild (Dec 17, 2012)

Opuni said:


> the juubi has been very disappointing, for something with it's hype, madara should and tobi should be extremely insignificant bugs, i am surprised it has been rectoned so hard,
> 
> on topic: i predict it really will rape the two of them...HARD


That's what happens when you construct the character in your mind beyond what has been presented to you.

The fact both Madara and Obito (who just happen to be "clones" or weak versions of what the Sot6P used to be) are required to control it speaks volumes of the 10-Tails' power. Also, you seem to forget Madara pointing out controling the beast after it matured will be increasingly harder .


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 17, 2012)

Bild said:


> That's what happens when you construct the character in your mind beyond what has been presented to you.
> 
> The fact both Madara and Obito (who just happen to be "clones" or weak versions of what the Sot6P used to be) are required to control it speaks volumes of the 10-Tails' power. Also, you seem to forget Madara pointing out controling the beast after it matured will be increasingly harder .



Correct. There is also the fact that this is not its complete form considering that both of Juubi flashbacks showed it having tails that do not have fingers or hands.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 17, 2012)

We have nothing to worry about for that. Kishimoto probably forgot about that minor detail


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 17, 2012)

I really hope that we will eventually get to see Madara sealing the Juubi inside of himself, as unlikely as it is at this point. The fact that Kishi might have changed his mind leaves me feeling blue, especially after the hype for it was established. 

I'm hoping he has to seal it when and if the final form proves to be too much for his shodai cells to control, but then again, Obito probably has to be taken out first, so even if it does happen, it won't be for a while.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 17, 2012)

We might see Neji before the New year!


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 17, 2012)

Hopefully we see something else relavent happen.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 17, 2012)

I want my God Tier new characters you promised Kishi..


----------



## Ghost14 (Dec 17, 2012)

Naruto D. Luffy said:


> I want my God Tier new characters you promised Kishi..



When did Kishi promise us new god tier characters?


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 17, 2012)

Gabe said:


> sorry to answer till now just got out of work
> Link removed
> 
> but here they the feudal lord of the of the hot springs country is told they will be entering the leaf after he asked were they were evacuating to. so to me it seems they were being sent to the leaf and maybe were not he only ones. do you have the JP version to confirm this please. because if so maybe other countries evacuated there and if it is destroyed many would die.



You know. If they really are in the hidden leaf. Then it all but confirms that Taka are headed towards the leaf.

The people who know everything. Are the Feudal lords. Unbias and they were apart of the process of creating and managing the villages. They are the ones who are already introduced and without introducing a power house as ones who know everything. Bastards yes. They sit on their fat butts and do nothing from what it seems but they do know everything about the Clans and villages. 

Chojiro is there protecting the kages as well. Suigetsu is hunting swords.

Karin is there as well. 

Sasuke and Co are indeed headings off to konoha.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 17, 2012)

Ghost14 said:


> When did Kishi promise us new god tier characters?



Kishi stated that new characters will be introduced. I'm assuming they are god tiers considering they are going to be relevant to the current story with Madara, Juubi, and Rikudo Sennin.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 17, 2012)

Naruto D. Luffy said:


> Kishi stated that new characters will be introduced.



Maybe he meant Spiral Zetsu?


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 17, 2012)

Gabe said:


> sorry to answer till now just got out of work
> Link removed
> 
> but here they the feudal lord of the of the hot springs country is told they will be entering the leaf after he asked were they were evacuating to. so to me it seems they were being sent to the leaf and maybe were not he only ones. do you have the JP version to confirm this please. because if so maybe other countries evacuated there and if it is destroyed many would die.



You know. If they really are in the hidden leaf. Then it all but confirms that Taka are headed towards the leaf.

The people who know everything. Are the Feudal lords. Unbias and they were apart of the process of creating and managing the villages. They are the ones who are already introduced and without introducing a power house as ones who know everything. Bastards yes. They sit on their fat butts and do nothing from what it seems but they do know everything about the Clans and villages. 

Chojiro is there protecting the kages as well. Suigetsu is hunting swords.

Karin is there as well. 

Sasuke and Co are indeed headings off to konoha.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 17, 2012)

Naruto D. Luffy said:


> Kishi stated that new characters will be introduced. I'm assuming they are god tiers considering they are going to be relevant to the current story with Madara, Juubi, and Rikudo Sennin.



You're expecting too much old friend.


----------



## Klue (Dec 17, 2012)

If the Juubi doesn't aim a Bijuu-dama at the Alliance this week, I'm lawl.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 17, 2012)

juubi fires a blast. lots of people die nobody dies.


----------



## Sagitta (Dec 17, 2012)

Rac said:


> juubi fires a blast. lots of people die nobody dies.


But Juubi fires a blast too close to itself and its going to damage itself. Thats a super powerful blast..


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 18, 2012)

Shikamaru reveals some "epic" plan. 

Next week we find out it is ineffective.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 18, 2012)

INB4 Kishi actually believes the world will end the 21st and makes Naruto TnJ Madara, Juubi and Obito into being good guys. And off-panels Sasuke and Pals. Sakura


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 18, 2012)

☯The Heartbreak Kid☯ said:


> INB4 Kishi actually believes the world will end the 21st and makes Naruto TnJ Madara, Juubi and Obito into being good guys. And off-panels Sasuke and Pals. Sakura



I hope we get something good for Madara's birthday.

He kills everyone, maybe?


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I hope we get something good for Madara's birthday.
> 
> He kills everyone, maybe?




He become Jinchuuriki and revives Hashirama


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I hope we get something good for Madara's birthday.
> 
> He kills everyone, maybe?


What a treat it would be to have Madara nuke all of the hidden villages on his birthday.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 18, 2012)

Naruto goes 18-tails.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Naruto goes 18-tails.



That would be the jyuuhachibi...?!


----------



## ZiBi21 (Dec 18, 2012)

mostly kakashi uses kamui on next biju dama... then fires it off on juubi... this couses obito to warp and couses disconnection with juubi... and madara starts to lose control over it

it would be fun if juubi used rinne tensei on madara to make him mortal and with chakra that gets depleted really fast


----------



## Xin (Dec 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I hope we get something good for Madara's birthday.
> 
> He kills everyone, maybe?



I hope he can finally rest in peace on his birthday.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 18, 2012)

Sango-chan said:


> That would be the jyuuhachibi...?!



Nope, it's called Bijuu Mode 2.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Shikamaru reveals some "epic" plan.
> 
> Next week we find out it is ineffective.



 we spend a whole chap hearing the plan.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

Bleach and OP have spoilers...

And we still have nothing here. 

I need ma spoiler revealing a flashback to the Sage!


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 18, 2012)

The plan is TnJing Obito 

On a more serious note, I predict Kamui.

What the hell, I'm writing from library we should have the chapter by now.

Boring chapter incoming?


----------



## Annabella (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm awake and still no chapter I think this chapter will be all about Shikaku's plan.

Just refreshed manga panda and there was one called 'going to the trolls kingdom'  it's a sign.


----------



## vered (Dec 18, 2012)

somthing was posted by T though im not sure its even a spoiler:



> うわああああああああああああああああ
> ﾈｼﾞさんしんでもうたあああああああああああああああああああ
> 
> うあああああああああああああああああ



hmm it seems that Nejii died???


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

vered said:


> hmm it seems that Nejii died???



Sounds like a fake!


----------



## vered (Dec 18, 2012)

Sango-chan said:


> Sounds like a fake!



its from the real T thats a legit spoiler if indeed it is.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 18, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> I'm awake and still no chapter I think this chapter will be all about Shikaku's plan.
> 
> Just refreshed manga panda and there was one called 'going to the trolls kingdom'  it's a sign.



So I'm not the only one who noticed that  
Who will troll? Kishi or Kubo?


----------



## KevKev (Dec 18, 2012)

If Neji dies Kishi.......


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 18, 2012)

HAHAHAHA NEJI DIED 

Too much for the greatness of GB.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 18, 2012)

vered said:


> hmm it seems that Nejii died???


 
maybe he is apparently dead...


----------



## vered (Dec 18, 2012)

*holy shit!!!! from T!!!:
Hinata/Naruto
Neji died!!!!
*



> シカマルは立ち直り、ﾅﾙﾄが作戦の鍵だといいネジが近くに来た。
> ヒアシとﾈｼﾞで回天　ヒアシネジヒナタでﾅﾙﾄを護る。
> マダラが穢土転生の体では無く人間の体で人柱力に成らないと次の十尾の段階は制御できないという。
> そのためには輪廻転生が必要だからオビトの方が立場が上
> ...


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji died off panel?

:rofl

Oh man I wish the GB people were all around.


----------



## Jad (Dec 18, 2012)

If Neji dies, he will be the most trolled character in the history of Naruto.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji died just to give Hyuuga relevance again?


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 18, 2012)

NaruHina? WUUUT

Someone be quick, translate!


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 18, 2012)

More deaths


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

OMG you cannot imagine the feels I have right now!!!!



(If Hinata dies this is going to be the best week in history.)


----------



## Phemt (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't worry he'll continue to live in Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth.

Haha.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 18, 2012)

Holy shit Hinata or Hiashi will awaken GB!! Kishi is setting it up!!


----------



## Treerone (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm fine with Neji dying. Only because Kishi wasn't going to do anything monumental with him or any of the K11 besides Naruto.


----------



## vered (Dec 18, 2012)

and it seems naru/hinata may become cannon!


----------



## Phemt (Dec 18, 2012)

lol byakugan

lol golden byakugan

lol neji


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 18, 2012)

WAIT, Obito attacks Hinata?

I hope Google Translate is wrong...


----------



## Mansali (Dec 18, 2012)

Hinata will have screen time and Naruto will comfort her.

Hinata's eyes turn gold...the GB has been unlocked.
Hinata takes Neji's eyes and unlocks the EGB


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 18, 2012)

so did he die protecting Naruto? or protecting Hinata?


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

Hmmm finally all that wishing and spamming predictions about Enter House of Hyuga finally paid off then!


----------



## vered (Dec 18, 2012)

it seems hinata protects naruto.
Nejii protects hinata and dies in naruto  arms or something like that.
also madara and obito lose control i think.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

Any mods around?

You might want to get onto creating the Official Neji & the Official Naru/Hina thread now. 

EDIT

Shikaku's plan killed Neji.

GG Shikaku, GG!


----------



## KevKev (Dec 18, 2012)

Where is this chapter, Kishi trolled  Lmaoooo


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji dies protecting Naruto/Hinata?

Maaan, first Kiba now Neji.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji dies?Good good indeed.:repstorm


----------



## Rosi (Dec 18, 2012)

Where is Sakura?loooooool


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 18, 2012)

.

The perfect naruto chapter right before my exams.


----------



## Jad (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji dies protecting Naruto and Hinata? Are you freaken kidding me >_>


Rock Lee development incoming


----------



## KevKev (Dec 18, 2012)

Hinata goes into the Avatar state


----------



## Rosi (Dec 18, 2012)

Now I'm sure there will be revival. No way someone from new generation dies


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 18, 2012)

OMG! so it begins, deaths and rage from pairing fandoms!!!


----------



## vered (Dec 18, 2012)

pretty sure we will see rinne tensei in action by the end of it.
i cant see Neji staying dead.


----------



## Phemt (Dec 18, 2012)

Rosi said:


> Now I'm sure there will be revival. No way someone from new generation dies



Yes because Neji was always such a relevant character right.



It makes no difference whatsoever whether he's dead or alive.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 18, 2012)

Rosi said:


> Now I'm sure there will be revival. No way someone from new generation dies



Juubi: "I believe in you Uzumaki Naruto!"


----------



## Jad (Dec 18, 2012)

vered said:


> pretty sure we will see rinne tensei in action by the end of it.
> i cant see Neji staying dead.



Sucks he won't get any development anymore though. That's a boner.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

vered said:


> pretty sure we will see rinne tensei in action by the end of it.
> i cant see Neji staying dead.



Kishi wouldn't be that repetitive.

Clearly the Juubi will res everyone.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh this 3 week break is going to be excruciating....


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 18, 2012)

Those spoilers better be legit..


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

Now if the world was perfect the chapter wouldn't appear till tomorrow so we can rage about this for a day.


----------



## Phemt (Dec 18, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Oh this 3 week break is going to be excruciating....



That's after next week's chapter.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 18, 2012)

Goddammit I have class.Guess, I'm passing it this week


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 18, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Oh this 3 week break is going to be excruciating....



We are going to get one more chapter next week, either on Christmas or the day before it.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> That's after next week's chapter.



That's what I was talking about


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 18, 2012)

We are getting another chapter on Madara's birthday.


----------



## Phemt (Dec 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Now if the world was perfect the chapter wouldn't appear till tomorrow so we can rage about this for a day.



What are you even talking about?


----------



## Annabella (Dec 18, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> So I'm not the only one who noticed that
> Who will troll? Kishi or Kubo?



I think Kishi what with this spoiler about Neji dying and Hinata/Naruto..

And I really don't want another another revival, people die (and don't come back)in wars that's what makes war so tragic.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 18, 2012)

so neji dies after not being seen anywhere funny


----------



## Jad (Dec 18, 2012)

Can't say that I am not a bit ticked off at Kishi pulling this shit >_>


----------



## Rosi (Dec 18, 2012)

Who exactly kills Neji though?Juubi blast?I m on the phone, can't google translate


----------



## Phemt (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't see anything new regarding Hinata/Naruto.

She makes some other love speech or protects Naruto yet again?

*yawns*

And?


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 18, 2012)

> "I am a genius because he is said to you ..." Screw
> *Curse of forehead disappeared ...*



*Enter:* _House of Hyuuga!_


----------



## vered (Dec 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> I don't see anything new regarding Hinata/Naruto.
> 
> She makes some other love speech or protects Naruto yet again?
> 
> ...



i think it comes from neji.but better wait for translation.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji's Byakugam was weak

It's time for the true heir to appear


----------



## Jad (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh the cursed seal disappearing? Oh yeah, the dude is boned. Kishi could have pulled Kubo, but nah. The curse seal disappearing is the final nail in the coffin. Shit >_> You better give me some awesome Gai and Lee action to make up for this Kishi.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> I don't see anything new regarding Hinata/Naruto.
> 
> She makes some other love speech or protects Naruto yet again?
> 
> ...



There won't be anything new for them till the war ends.
Still it has the most odds of happening now.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> What are you even talking about?



Lol I'm just hoping the chapter take awhile to appear so the discussion thread goes into overdrive like it used too. 

I'm so nostalgic.

Anyways Hinata saved Naruto again...

The NaruHina thread is gonna be epic.


----------



## Sadako (Dec 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> OMG you cannot imagine the feels I have right now!!!!
> 
> ...



Me too. Omog omgogmgomg. What an amazing week this shall be. I just know it.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 18, 2012)

KT will be going places after this chapter releases,  and I *will* make sure of that


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 18, 2012)

Hinata is not dying, guys.Neji protected them.


----------



## vered (Dec 18, 2012)

i hope its not permanent ,as Neji deserves a much better sendoff if at all.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 18, 2012)

Madara cant become jinchuuriki?


----------



## Mateush (Dec 18, 2012)

I knew it, Neji is non-relevant. Hinata is going to get the spotlight.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 18, 2012)

Rosi said:


> Madara cant become jinchuuriki?



Maybe because he's dead


----------



## Gabe (Dec 18, 2012)

seems madara cannot become a jin because he is an edo or something


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 18, 2012)

OMG! DEATHS!!


----------



## Jad (Dec 18, 2012)

Man Neji dieing is going to piss Gai and Lee off extremely. Especially Lee, his going to be tearing up the joint I imagine in the coming chapters.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 18, 2012)

Will neji even die? It's unfortunate that after taking so long to turn up, all he does his die. I hope Kishi gives him a good death at least.

Also, if spoilers are real then the NaruHina fans are going to love this chapter remember the excitement over Kiba's comment


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

Just imagine the amount of butthurt if Madara and Obito need the strongest being in the narutoverse to kill an exhausted Hyuuga. 

Madara the weakest Hyuuga ever born confirmed.  Ando will be proud


----------



## vered (Dec 18, 2012)

probably the amount of death here will even exceed that of the pain arc.
2 major characters dying already.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 18, 2012)

I see that Kishi plans on developing the Konoha 11 all at the same time..


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 18, 2012)

Gabe said:


> seems madara cannot become a jin because he is an edo or something



Then what about the edo Jins?


----------



## KevKev (Dec 18, 2012)

Kishi set this chapter up, check out Neji in 559 around the conservation between Naruto and Hinata


----------



## vered (Dec 18, 2012)

i have a feeling that kishi is going with the Naru/Hinata pairing considering the last 2 chapters.


----------



## Xin (Dec 18, 2012)

Damn dat fodder. They should've stayed where they are. 
Only making things worse.


----------



## Jad (Dec 18, 2012)

Ib4 Tenten loved Neji and wrecks shit up


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

I predicted long ago that Madara wont be able to control Juubi and it seems i was right  lol some FV, please Kishi kill that trash filler character already


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 18, 2012)

Naruto D. Luffy said:


> I see that Kishi plans on developing the Konoha 11 all at the same time..



yeah, me too, remember the chapter "The Path to Radiance"? Only Neji  has no monologue, maybe it means something,


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Then what about the edo Jins?



Maybe the Edo Tensei body prevents _any_ change to the body of the summoned soul.

The Jinchuuriki were already able to take the beasts so it wasn't really a change.

It's the best I can think of...


----------



## harurisu (Dec 18, 2012)

Dayum Kishi, I know everyone wanted deaths and I know it's war, but Neji didn't even get ONE fight in the arc...


----------



## KevKev (Dec 18, 2012)

If Madara really fails then that thread at the library well go places


----------



## Rosi (Dec 18, 2012)

I sense Madara saying fuck it to the moon eye plan.he wont give all the juubi power to obigo


----------



## Jad (Dec 18, 2012)

harurisu said:


> Dayum Kishi, I know everyone wanted deaths and I know it's war, but Neji didn't even get ONE fight in the arc...



Neji's last fights were with clones 

1. Kisame Shouten scuffle 
2. Neji clone
3. Zetsu clone

They were the only three fights in the entire Shippuden verse he got (after time skip). The first being JUST a scuffle. He was COMPLETELY boned by Kishi. Trolled to the max.


----------



## vered (Dec 18, 2012)

it may be the most trollish chapter in all of naruto manga history.
trolledossibly madara,naruto/saku,Nejii.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 18, 2012)

I feel for Tenten, I always felt her and Neji made a good team
Yeah I think 'path to radiance' was foreshadowing.. I'm guessing Hinata holds Naruto's hand in his chapter


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 18, 2012)

inb4 Tenten rages because "they let Neji die."


----------



## Sadako (Dec 18, 2012)

MY BODY WAS NOT READY FOR THIS.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 18, 2012)

If Madara can't become jinchuuriki then he won't let Obito to become either.
He messed up with bringing him back as Edo, punishment incoming.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 18, 2012)

Fuck yeah, fuck you Neji. Get nuked.


----------



## Deatz (Dec 18, 2012)

What was Hiashi doing during this sequence of events? Guess he wasn't about to follow the examples of Shikaku and Inoichi. Or maybe if it was Hanabi in danger, he would have stepped in.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 18, 2012)

Did Neji seriously get killed? Hahahahaha.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 18, 2012)

And then Madara will offer to revive everyone in his genjutsu world!!


----------



## Xin (Dec 18, 2012)

bellezza said:


> MY BODY WAS NOT READY FOR THIS.


----------



## SilenceOz (Dec 18, 2012)

Do we have confirmation its real? The Spoiler in telegrams did mention they weren't positive of it.

Im bummed, I was hoping for Neji and fodder to see Sasuke and co and get in a fight with them and then die.


----------



## Mateush (Dec 18, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Then what about the edo Jins?



I also think it's strange since it seems Obito could transfer the bijuus from the Gedo Mazo to his edo jins. Maybe Kishi messed up a little, but I guess it doesn't matter that much.


----------



## 1nkorus (Dec 18, 2012)

> Do we have confirmation its real?


It's from T, so it's real.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 18, 2012)

Really hope this is true.

Lol Neji.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 18, 2012)

Tenten becomes FV then. 

But seriously what about Shikamaru and Ino, their fathers died. I thought they would get more spotlight in this chapter but Kishi seems to developing all the rookies together.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 18, 2012)

Confirmed: Everyone in Naruto world ships NaruHina.


----------



## Jad (Dec 18, 2012)

Team Gai - Reason to fight - Neji dead
Team 10 - Reason to fight - Shikamaru and Ino's fathers dead
Team 8 - Someone close to them is going to die - ???


It seems SOMETHING BAD has to happen to Team 8 if the Rookies are going to be developed.

Edit: Ok Maybe Neji dieing is enough for Team 8 to work together, since Hinata.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 18, 2012)

I hope Kiba goes next.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

Jad said:


> Team Gai - Reason to fight - Neji dead
> Team 10 - Reason to fight - Shikamaru and Ino's fathers dead
> Team 8 - Someone close to them is going to die - ???
> 
> It seems SOMETHING BAD has to happen to Team 8 if the Rookies are going to be developed.



Kurenai will die... smh


----------



## KevKev (Dec 18, 2012)

If NF crashes....


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 18, 2012)

Maybe Akamaru will die for Team 8..


----------



## Treerone (Dec 18, 2012)

Jad said:


> Team Gai - Reason to fight - Neji dead
> Team 10 - Reason to fight - Shikamaru and Ino's fathers dead
> Team 8 - Someone close to them is going to die - ???
> 
> ...



Better not be Akamaru.


----------



## Jad (Dec 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Kurenai will die... smh



Lawl.

*Kurenei dies from some unrelated event nothing to do with the war*

Team 8: "DAMN YOU MADARA!!!!"

Madara: "Erm........ok?"


----------



## Xin (Dec 18, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> If NF crashes....



They should propably disable userlists for this chapter


----------



## Nimander (Dec 18, 2012)

Mateush said:


> I also think it's strange since it seems Obito could transfer the bijuus from the Gedo Mazo to his edo jins. Maybe Kishi messed up a little, but I guess it doesn't matter that much.



The Jins also had the chakra control rods though, so that may be the reason they were able to contain the Bijuus.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 18, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> If NF crashes....



Only Tobito could crush the NF, Neji isn't important enough, sorry.

(If NaruHina becomes canon...then...)


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

FUCK

WHY NEJI WHY?!? 

Madara can't become a jinchuriki, hmm?
Edo Tensei finally reveals its drawback?


----------



## Ichiurto (Dec 18, 2012)

Enter Sasuke with the Rinn'egan, reviving everyone as his last act of redemption.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 18, 2012)

neji is gonna be used as krillian was when frieza killed him made goku go super sayian so naruto will go kyuubi sage mode or something.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 18, 2012)

AMJAAAAAAGYAAAAAAAD NEEEEROOOTOOO HINAAAYTEEEAAA WEEE WOO WEE WOO

ITS HAPPOOONEENG


----------



## Jad (Dec 18, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Enter Sasuke with the Rinn'egan, reviving everyone as his last act of redemption.



Kyuubi: "Hey, pass me that kid, his still slightly alive"

*Neji comes back*

NF-counter trolled.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Enter Sasuke with the Rinn'egan, reviving everyone as his last act of redemption.



I'd rather it be Sasuke then Obito, since Sasuke's guaranteed to get redeemed anyway.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 18, 2012)

Jad said:


> Kyuubi: "Hey, pass me that kid, his still slightly alive"
> 
> *Neji comes back*
> 
> NF-counter trolled.



HOOLLYY SHIIIT

Even thinking about it chills my spines.



Ichiurto said:


> Enter Sasuke with the Rinn'egan, reviving everyone as his last act of redemption.



This is...plausible.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 18, 2012)

The chapter needs to come out. I have to sleep since I have to take exams in in 4 hours.


----------



## Jad (Dec 18, 2012)

Wouldn't surprise me if Neji get's revived by Hisashi in remembrance of his brother. Sacraficing himself. Which means Neji comes back to life without the Tattoo on his head and ahhhh fuck it...........................Neji is screwed.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

...Oh god.

Whoever just said Kurama will heal neji. 

Please No! 

Since Kyuubi chakra + Byakugan will equal...


----------



## Rosi (Dec 18, 2012)

What's there about Obito "chasing" 10 tails?


----------



## KevKev (Dec 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> ...Oh god.
> 
> Whoever just said Kurama will heal neji.
> 
> ...


----------



## Annabella (Dec 18, 2012)

Team 8 will also be affected by Neji dying, that's probably going motivate them further to win. 

I don't think Sasuke will appear in this chapter either if Neji dies then that will be the main focus.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 18, 2012)

Next chapter someone from Shino/Kiba/Hinata trio will die


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

Rosi said:


> What's there about Obito "chasing" 10 tails?



You dont chase 10 tails, 10 tails chases you


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

Rosi said:


> What's there about Obito "chasing" 10 tails?



...Sounds like the usual scooby doo villain chasing after his creation.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> Team 8 will also be affected by Neji dying, that's probably going motivate them further to win.
> 
> I don't think Sasuke will appear in this chapter either if Neji dies then that will be the main focus.



Sasuke got offpaneled by a stray Juubi-dama,i think that was clear already 

Dont worry,RIkudou Naruto would revive him at the end of the manga


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

Rosi said:


> What's there about Obito "chasing" 10 tails?



"Fuck, I knew we should've installed that electric fence!"


----------



## Gunners (Dec 18, 2012)

If Neji is dead I hope Madara erases his body whilst saying ''This one won't be saved by TnJ''.


----------



## Jad (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji and Tenten reading Chapter 614.


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 18, 2012)

How can Neji die when he was never even there?


----------



## KevKev (Dec 18, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> How can Neji die when he was never even there?


oh yeah... Lmao


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> How can Neji die when he was never even there?



The same way Hinata just appeared to save Naruto vs Pain.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> How can Neji die when he was never even there?



Everyone is there except the Kages.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 18, 2012)

Dude has had no panel time since his comedic moment with Kiba and then is suddenly killed?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 18, 2012)

Tonton will die to develop Shizune...


----------



## harurisu (Dec 18, 2012)

Cjones said:


> Dude has had no panel time and then is suddenly killed?



And no major fight since Kidoumarou a few YEARS ago


----------



## Gunners (Dec 18, 2012)

Maybe he was on his way to the battlefield and a stray Bijudama killed his squad.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

Cjones said:


> Dude has had no panel time since he comedic moment with Kiba and then is suddenly killed?



Neji's deserved death ever since he killed spiderman. 

Also the reason Neji's had no panel time is so people won't complain about his death.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

It seems he dies to protect Naruto and/or Hinata, so it's not really a random death.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, at least Neji died a hero's death


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 18, 2012)

Cjones said:


> Dude has had no panel time since he comedic moment with Kiba and then is suddenly killed?



Was never shown when the Alliance arrived and never got to have an inner monologue like the rest of the rookies when they were running in the rain. 

Should've known Kishi was up to something with him...


----------



## Rosi (Dec 18, 2012)

Why can't anyone translate the full spoiler? We will rep you! We don't even know who kills him


----------



## Deatz (Dec 18, 2012)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> Tonton will die to develop Shizune...



NOOO! If not for Tonton, we would've never learned that "PIGLETS DON'T HAVE HANDS".


----------



## Jad (Dec 18, 2012)

Man, I can think up a thousand cool Hyuuga techniques for Neji to use. But man Kishi, you ran out of ideas for my man Neji so you kill him off? Hinata go lions for her palms, you could have given Neji Dragons!


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

Jad you should be celebrating right now.

Since Neji dying will equal one thing only.

Bloodlusted Gai.

Gai is about to go batsh*t.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 18, 2012)

No mention of other members of Team Gai if Neji is really dying???? WHHHUUUTTTTT???


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

Ah are we killing off Team Gai now after we killed Team 10's parents?


----------



## Jad (Dec 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Jad you should be celebrating right now.
> 
> Since Neji dying will equal one thing only.
> 
> Bloodlusted Gai.



Man, that's the only awesome thing. Gai and Lee going ape shit berserk. I hope Kishi follows up. Would be kind of weird Gai and Lee not reacting to Neji's death lol.


----------



## harurisu (Dec 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Jad you should be celebrating right now.
> 
> Since Neji dying will equal one thing only.
> 
> ...



Bloodlusted Gai also means 8TH gate, which means another one of his favorite characters dying.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 18, 2012)

We might get chapter tonight?


----------



## Mateush (Dec 18, 2012)

Hinata awakening some latent power, similar to Sharingan awakened by strong emotions. It is very possible now.


----------



## Xoove (Dec 18, 2012)

The chapter will be available today ?


----------



## Trojan (Dec 18, 2012)

I think Hiashi is the one who died. (if the spoiler real)


----------



## Jad (Dec 18, 2012)

harurisu said:


> Bloodlusted Gai also means 8TH gate, which means another one of his favorite characters dying.



I'm hoping for something different, I rather see Gai exhaust a multitude of new techniques below the 8th Gate. I'm looking for some nice juicy feats before I will be satisfied with Gai dieing in the 8th Gate.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

harurisu said:


> Bloodlusted Gai also means 8TH gate, which means another one of his favorite characters dying.



'Tis an acceptable loss. 

@TorJaN

Hiashi doesn't have the curse seal.


----------



## SilenceOz (Dec 18, 2012)

I am not a violent person but damn I want more deaths of named characters in this war.

Shikaku and Ino's dad are a good start.
We've need Tsunade to die Onoki too
Then Neji, Kiba too would be nice 
Shino too because he has pretty much 0 character or development.
Throw in Gai dying from 8 gates.
Kakashi dying with Obito maybe some Sakura getting shanked would work well.

The more people that die in the manga the more the ending will be able to focus on secondary characters and not just Naruto since it wont take as much time


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Hinata awakening some latent power, similar to Sharingan awakened by strong emotions. It is very possible now.



GB

It's happening.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 18, 2012)

Who is Neji?


----------



## harurisu (Dec 18, 2012)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> We might get chapter tonight?



We're definitely getting a chapter today. I think it will get released in the next 2 hours MAXIMUM.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

SilenceOz said:


> I am not a violent person but damn I want more deaths of named characters in this war.
> 
> Shikaku and Ino's dad are a good start.
> We've need Tsunade to die Onoki too
> ...



Well if Neji's really dead than pretty much all of the Rookies are fair game, it's just a question of whether or not the deaths will stick.


----------



## Xin (Dec 18, 2012)

This thread is on fire


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 18, 2012)

Maybe Neji ill not die but Hiashi and will say something like "i will accept you to the clan emo things" to Neji before dying and Neji's curse disappears..


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> Maybe Neji ill not die but Hiashi and will say something like "i will accept you to the clan emo things" to Neji before dying and Neji's curse disappears..



Lol if Hiashi dies in Naruto's arms he better tell Naruto he has no objections to NaruHina. 

Also I can already predict this weeks edit thread will be Neji's final words.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

Wish we had some manga scans right about now.......


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 18, 2012)

Could it be Hiashi dying instead? That was what we've been predicting and seems more probable.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji entrusts Hinata to Naruto, hmm? Kinda similar to Kakashi/Obito situation. Maybe Obito will hunt her down later? :ho


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Could it be Hiashi dying instead? That was what we've been predicting and seems more probable.



Google translate mentions "screw" a bunch of times, which means Neji, and it says the curse seal disappears at the end, and Neji's the only one with a curse seal.


----------



## harurisu (Dec 18, 2012)

Naruto Volume 22, the one with Neji's last REAL fight, was released in April 2004...


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 18, 2012)

Now who the hell is gonna do the crossdressing in SD?


----------



## Deatz (Dec 18, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Could it be Hiashi dying instead? That was what we've been predicting and seems more probable.



Online translator says that "Screw dies in bosom of Naruto" and Neji = Screw. RIP Screw-san. 

...I'd rather die in Hinata's bosom. 

Edit: Ninja'd by First Tsurugi.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

...Neji's wound better be awesome.

I'd hate to realise he died to a bee-sting or something.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

Even if Neji dies, one thing is confirmed. You need the strongest being in the narutoverse to kill Neji. Legendary Kage level Neji is confirmed


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Even if Neji dies, one thing is confirmed. You need the strongest being in the narutoverse to kill Neji. Legendary Kage level Neji is confirmed



...I'll lol if Neji dies because of a rock in any way shape or form.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji will come back to life as an Edo Tensei.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> ...Neji's wound better be awesome.
> 
> I'd hate to realise he died to a bee-sting or something.



Do we know who kills him? I mean saving Hinata, who was saving Naruto from Juubi?


----------



## KevKev (Dec 18, 2012)

What would you guys do if the chapter was just about team 10 flashbacks with their parents?


----------



## Annabella (Dec 18, 2012)

"Naruto please take care of my cousin..*dies in Naruto's arms*" 

This will be another sad chapter


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

Deatz said:


> Online translator says that "Screw dies in bosom of Naruto" and Neji = Screw. RIP Screw-san.
> 
> ...I'd rather die in Hinata's bosom.
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd by First Tsurugi.



Neji's reaction to NF comments: You know what mothafuckas, Screw You! 


...........


----------



## solid-soul (Dec 18, 2012)

PLEASE TELL ME THIS IS TRUE...NEJI DYING AHAHHAHAHHAHA


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

...Oh I just realised why Ko is so prominent now in the manga.

He's Neji's replacement.


----------



## Jad (Dec 18, 2012)

Naruto needs saving? Man, this guy....He has infinite power.


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll applaud Kishimoto if he kills the rookies.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 18, 2012)

If Hinata tries to save Naruto again, then it's just cruel as fuck if there is no NaruHina in the end


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

Am i the only one who thinks that Madara might go to Sasuke's location and force him to become Juubi Jinchuuriki in order to cast Mugen Tsukiyomi ?


----------



## Annabella (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd laugh if Neji actually survives. All our tragic predictions will be for nothing.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

So now that Tenten is single and free of Neji will she fall into Lee's arms?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Am i the only one who thinks that Madara might go to Sasuke's location and force him to become Juubi Jinchuuriki in order to cast Mugen Tsukiyomi ?



Does Madara even know Sasuke exists?



CA182 said:


> So now that Tenten is single and free of Neji will she fall into Lee's arms?



Either that or forever alone end.


----------



## Btbgfel (Dec 18, 2012)

So neji died,protecting hinata who is protecting naruto.
A shame, he got cool taijutsu style.


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

Naruto spoilers in my Telegrams?

Neji died?


Hinata, Golden Byakugan, incoming.


----------



## Jad (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji's last words;

"Fuck you Kishi"


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 18, 2012)

Poor JT, I hope this is all just a dream..


----------



## Deatz (Dec 18, 2012)

I think I get it now: Shikamaru was the first of the K11 to become a chunin but Neji stole his thunder by becoming a jounin first. So Shikaku's last minute was spent relaying a plan to exact vengeance on Neji. "Shadow Assassination: Successful."


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Does Madara even know Sasuke exists?
> 
> 
> 
> Either that or forever alone end.



Who knows ? Madara might have a power that alows him to sense other Sharingan users or something  I always wondered how Obito could trace Sasuke so easely, maybe this was the answer.


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Naruto spoilers in my Telegrams?
> 
> Neji died?
> 
> ...


Next chapter Hinata will solo Obito, Madara AND Juubi.
Believe it.


----------



## dark ut (Dec 18, 2012)

madara need real body to became Jinchuriki of ten tails,because without it he Would not be able to control the next phase of the  ten tails.
and also 
Curse of forehead disappeared ... 

neji die in the bosom of Naruto


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

The fate of The Golden Byuakugan rest in Hinata's hands now!


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji = Obito's Mass Rinne Tensei, Confirmed.


----------



## saferseph (Dec 18, 2012)

Golden Byakugan + Twin Lion Fist = RIP Madara, Obito, Juubi, Sasuke and Orochimaru


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 18, 2012)

Unless Neji has like 10 chapters of flashbacks beforehand there is no way that he dies for good.

Rinne Tensei or some new resurrection power from Naruto to the rescue.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

So Rinne tensei Madara without Hashirama's cells is preferable to Edo Madara who can't become a jinchuuriki?

Juubi > Hashirama then?


----------



## Rosi (Dec 18, 2012)

Can anyone translate Madara/Obito bits? There is something weird


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

Sango-chan said:


> The fate of The Golden Byuakugan rest in Hinata's hands now!



No, there is another.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

dark ut said:


> madara need real body to became Jinchuriki of ten tails,because without it he Would not be able to control the next phase of the  ten tails



Is this the actual trans ? Then how did the Edo Jinchuuriki had Bijuus chakras ?


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Unless Neji has like 10 chapters of flashbacks beforehand there is no way that he dies for good.
> 
> Rinne Tensei or some new resurrection power from Naruto to the rescue.



Or if Hiashi has a heart and revives him with a secret Hyuga clan ninjustsu.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Is this the actual trans ? Then how did the Edo Jinchuuriki had Bijuus chakras ?



The Bijuu weren't actually sealed into them, they were still connected to the statue.


----------



## Penance (Dec 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Naruto spoilers in my Telegrams?
> 
> Neji died?
> 
> ...



I honestly hope GB happens...


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> No, there is another.



Pff if that's the case then Ko chances are high too!


----------



## Black☆Star (Dec 18, 2012)

This is a setup for the rise of a new God


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

Sango-chan said:


> Pff if that's the case then Ko chances are high too!



With Neji out of the way, Hanabi is probably the Hyuuga with the greatest potential.



Black☆Star said:


> This is a setup for the rise of a new God



Banzai Hanabi-sama!


----------



## Rosi (Dec 18, 2012)

where is maahh chaptaah


----------



## KevKev (Dec 18, 2012)

Look at all dem lurkers


----------



## jgalt7 (Dec 18, 2012)

oh please.  this is a trap death.  the seal that the branch family has a dual purpose.  watch hiashi do some byakugan shit and transmit his life force/chakra with his byakugan through the branch family seal.

neji's death would just be so random, and not in a good way.  it seems like a desperate attempt to shake things up in an arc that has gone so terribly wrong.  kinda sad, really.

oh well, at least bleach is hella great lately.


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

Kishimoto's balls aren't large enough to keep Neji and the others six feet under.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Look at all dem lurkers



Yeeeeep! like feeding time at the zoo, everyone wants that chappie!


----------



## solid-soul (Dec 18, 2012)

hope kiba next


----------



## Jad (Dec 18, 2012)

Even if Neji doesn't die. His pretty much 'died' in terms of involvement in the manga from here on out. He may get healed or revived after the war, but there isn't much he could do if in fact ANYTHING in the manga anymore. So in the metaphorical sense, his already dead. This death or injury, is the final nail in the coffin to Neji's character ever showing any development, in that I mean his fighting skills.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 18, 2012)

People on NF sure are hungry for blood.

They supposedly love the rookies yet when the chance of one of them dying becomes a possibility they salivate like crazy.

I personally dont care about the rookies at this point whether they live or die. They were left with no development or any accomplishments for a LONG time. Too long.

They should have died in the Sasuke Rescue arc like badassess or to appear regularly doing something in part 2. Kishi missed his chance with them.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kishimoto's balls aren't large enough to keep Neji and the others six feet under.



I would love to be proven wrong though!


----------



## KevKev (Dec 18, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> oh please.  this is a trap death.  the seal that the branch family has a dual purpose.  watch hiashi do some byakugan shit and transmit his life force/chakra with his byakugan through the branch family seal.
> 
> neji's death would just be so random, and not in a good way.  it seems like a desperate attempt to shake things up in an arc that has gone so terribly wrong.  kinda sad, really.
> 
> oh well, at least bleach is hella great lately.




Me gusta.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 18, 2012)

I just hope Naruto's dislocated shoulder got healed..perhaps that's why he needed to be saved


----------



## jgalt7 (Dec 18, 2012)

oh wait, i get it now.  neji doesn't really die.  he awakens the golden byakugan and phases through the ground and finds himself in an underground cave with an old man who will teach him how to harness the powers of the golden byakugan.  but before all that happens, lee will injure his left eye, and just as they think neji is about to die, neji will offer wil left byakugan to lee.

then, both lee and neji will both have the golden byakugan awakened after they witness ten ten die.....

and neji will become final villain because lee let ten ten die!!!!!!

brilliant, kishi.......


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> People on NF sure are hungry for blood.
> 
> They supposedly love the rookies yet when the chance of one of them dying becomes a possibility they salivate like crazy.



Of course. If you're not gonna give them fights or development then what good are they?

Might as well kill em off for an emotional reaction, at least then their characters serve a purpose!


----------



## Mateush (Dec 18, 2012)

Naruto in SM could mean SM + BM is going to happen very soon.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> oh wait, i get it now.  neji doesn't really die.  he awakens the golden byakugan and phases through the ground and finds himself in an underground cave with an old man who will teach him how to harness the powers of the golden byakugan.  but before all that happens, lee will injure his left eye, and just as they think neji is about to die, neji will offer wil left byakugan to lee.
> 
> then, both lee and neji will both have the golden byakugan awakened after they witness ten ten die.....
> 
> brilliant, kishi.......



You almost make it sound like he's Batman......


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sango-chan said:


> You almost make it sound like he's Batman......



I hope you realise you just called Madara batman.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 18, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> oh wait, i get it now.  neji doesn't really die.  he awakens the golden byakugan and phases through the ground and finds himself in an underground cave with an old man who will teach him how to harness the powers of the golden byakugan.  but before all that happens, lee will injure his left eye, and just as they think neji is about to die, neji will offer wil left byakugan to lee.
> 
> then, both lee and neji will both have the golden byakugan awakened after they witness ten ten die.....
> 
> brilliant, kishi.......


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

Anything else interesting of note?


----------



## Lovely (Dec 18, 2012)

I wonder what Neji's saying to Naruto(?) in that spoiler.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Of course. If you're not gonna give them fights or development then what good are they?
> 
> Might as well kill em off for an emotional reaction, at least then their characters serve a purpose!



But are those rookies relevant enough at this point to make any impact on the readers aside from "Yay, a named fodder died!"?

Because after being neglected for so long that is what the rookies became. Fodder. 

They lack feats in part 2, they lack character development, they lack ties to Uchiha/Senju/Uzumaki, they are REALLY weak when compared to current top tier, etc.

Killing them would be like a mercy kill IMO...


----------



## KevKev (Dec 18, 2012)

It's five o'clock, do you know where your chapter's at?


----------



## jgalt7 (Dec 18, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> oh wait, i get it now.  neji doesn't really die.  he awakens the golden byakugan and phases through the ground and finds himself in an underground cave with an old man who will teach him how to harness the powers of the golden byakugan.  but before all that happens, lee will injure his left eye, and just as they think neji is about to die, neji will offer wil left byakugan to lee.
> 
> then, both lee and neji will both have the golden byakugan awakened after they witness ten ten die.....
> 
> ...



edited.........


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I hope you realise you just called Madara batman.



I said *almost*..........


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> It's five o'clock, do you know where your chapter's at?



Remain on standby, I'm pulling it out of my ass now.


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovely said:


> I wonder what Neji's saying to Naruto(?) in that spoiler.


Here is the translation:
Neji: Naruto, please stop being gay for Sasuke and date Hinata.
Naruto: I... I can't.
Neji:


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 18, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> Here is the translation:
> Neji: Naruto, please stop being gay for Sasuke and date Hinata.
> Naruto: I... I can't.
> Neji:



Sounds accurate

Neji will die without even having his wish fulfilled.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> But are those rookies relevant enough at this point to make any impact on the readers aside from "Yay, a named fodder died!"?
> 
> Because after being neglected for so long that is what the rookies became. Fodder.
> 
> ...



Even if most haven't done anything significant in forever, plenty of readers still have an emotional attachment to them, if for no other reason than nostalgia.


----------



## saferseph (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji: "Naruto, I was an asshole. I almost went the wrong way. Your TnJ saved me, so I'm not afraid to die protecting you... because I love you."


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

saferseph said:


> Neji: "Naruto, I was an asshole. I almost went the wrong way. Your TnJ saved me, so I'm not afraid to die protecting you... because I love you."



Ewwwww, mental imagery is killing me right now.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

We're gonna need an edit after the chapter drops.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji - "Why did I have to die saving you? Your arm doesn't prevent you moving..."


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 18, 2012)

Spoilers today? Seems like all big 3 got spoilers... Wasn't expecting this. I hope we get the chapter soon as well 

Also Neji died? Holy fucking crap, I did not think that Kishi had the balls to kill any of the Konoha 11.


----------



## Mio (Dec 18, 2012)

So Neji, as a Hyuga branch house member, died protecting Hinata, a Hyuga main house member.

As he was destined to.

He was right all along. You cannot change fate.


----------



## Jesus (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji didn't get any recent character development or focus. It's very unlikely that he is dead for good.


----------



## Addy (Dec 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Neji - "Why did I have to die saving you? Your arm doesn't prevent you moving..."



where is that "fail" trombone when you need it


----------



## Lovely (Dec 18, 2012)

This thread is peaceful based on the content of this chap.    Maybe most haven't woken up yet.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Even if most haven't done anything significant in forever, plenty of readers still have an emotional attachment to them, if for no other reason than nostalgia.



Those who actually have an emotional attachment to them may actually be rather angry to see them die and will start bitching a LOT.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovely said:


> This thread is peaceful based on the content of this chap.    Maybe most haven't woken up yet.



This is just the calm before the storm..


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

Mio said:


> So Neji, as a Hyuga branch house member, died protecting Hinata, a Hyuga main house member.
> 
> As he was destined to.
> 
> He was right all along. You cannot change fate.



Neji the Prophet.



Arles Celes said:


> Those who actually have an emotional attachment to them may actually be rather angry to see them die and will start bitching a LOT.



Maybe, but I think most of those people came to terms with the fact that the characters wouldn't be doing anything significant for the remainder of the manga.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

...Damnit this wait is killing me. I already have half the material ready for edits. 



Addy said:


> where is that "fail" trombone when you need it


----------



## Addy (Dec 18, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Spoilers today? Seems like all big 3 got spoilers... Wasn't expecting this. I hope we get the chapter soon as well
> 
> Also Neji died? Holy fucking crap, I did not think that Kishi had the balls to kill any of the Konoha 11.



maaaaan, the mods are gonna have a nightmare this week with their ban prowess


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 18, 2012)

*Fires up .*
Hiashi Neji Naruto be in the chapter (he's mentioned in the first line)
Something about rinnetensei bodies
Hyuuga protecting Naruto.
Neji struck in the back.
Something about "If Hinata were to die etc etc"

So uh.... neji dies and says stuff.
Can't get anything more out of it than what google says.
In any case, epic chapter. :WOW


----------



## vered (Dec 18, 2012)

new pic.!!!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 18, 2012)

Dedji **


----------



## Mateush (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji's face reminds me of Sasuke, lol. But srsly I felt sad.

RIP Neji


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji, you heroic fuck.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh fuck! Obito was the killer!? 

TNJ him now Naruto!!!


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't cry Hinata


----------



## Rosi (Dec 18, 2012)

Obito's face wtf


----------



## KevKev (Dec 18, 2012)

Naruto crying lol


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

...Where'd the Juubi vanish... 

That's not exactly a creature that can hide.

EDIT

Lol I just had an image of Madara chasing the Juubi. "Come Back Beautiful!"


----------



## Xin (Dec 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Oh fuck! Obito was the killer!?
> 
> TNJ him now Naruto!!!



Obito is already. Because Naruto will not go totally mad and won't become trash. That will show Obito that there is another way blablabla Obito tnj complete.


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Oh fuck! Obito was the killer!?
> 
> TNJ him now Naruto!!!



He TNJ'ed Nagato after he smashed Konoha, killed Kakashi and Jiraiya. Obito will definitely suffer the same fate.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Don't cry Hinata



OMG!!!!!!


----------



## Mariko (Dec 18, 2012)

So Neiji died?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ho Well...


----------



## Siroichi (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol The Naruhina just killed Neji 



Goddamit NH... goddamit


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 18, 2012)

Obito looks downright evil in the top-right panel.

Naruto better have a good reason for putting on the brave face when his friend just died in front of him.


----------



## Milkomeda (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji death and Juubi no longer under Obito and Madras control fuck yes but this probably means Madaras death(Death) flag has now been raised.


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

Chaos has finally arrived at the battlefield.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 18, 2012)

Wait, Naruto is crying too.

Fuck.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 18, 2012)

Obito TnJ incoming


----------



## Jesus (Dec 18, 2012)

I wonder why Obito is shouting Naruto's name. He seems rather pissed off.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 18, 2012)

LOL. This is hilarious.

Pic isn't enough though. He may still be alive. Blank eyes and an "omg he's dead" aren't enough for a Hyuuga.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 18, 2012)

Them rabid Neji fans will be pissed.


----------



## solid-soul (Dec 18, 2012)

hahahahahahahahahahahahaahaha


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Obito looks downright evil in the top-right panel.



And all I can think is Rin.


----------



## 1nkorus (Dec 18, 2012)

Neiji feel power of wood.


----------



## Xin (Dec 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Wait, Naruto is crying too.
> 
> Fuck.



He cries like Minato lol.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 18, 2012)

Such a contrast in quality between the top and bottom panels imo; the expressions of Obito etc are just so silly and exploitable whereas Neji's is quite beautiful


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> That's debatable.



Lol, please.

Too many people died in this war; Naruto can't be the savior unless he saves all of their lives.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 18, 2012)

You know I hope Obito dies a villain cursing the world. The only thing that's stopping me from liking the character is the inevitable TnJ but if he dies evil and unredeemed he will be one of the series most viscous villains.


----------



## Addy (Dec 18, 2012)

naruto's face is even more funny than minato's when crying 


it is this  and this  combined lol


----------



## rac585 (Dec 18, 2012)

Siroichi said:


> Lol The Naruhina just killed Neji
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamit NH... goddamit



it's okay... maybe tsunade can save him again. oh wait. :ho


----------



## vered (Dec 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> LOL. This is hilarious.
> 
> Pic isn't enough though. He may still be alive. Blank eyes and an "omg he's dead" aren't enough for a Hyuuga.



The curse seal disappeared as well.he is as dead as it gets but perhaps not for long.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 18, 2012)

Why does Kishi draw Hinata eyes so big...


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 18, 2012)

When is the latest chapter released?


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

It says, "Neji is end?" 


What a useless spoiler post.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

Now that Juubi is being out of Madara and Obito's control i give them a couple of chapters left  In b4 BSM Naruto solos


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh please Sakura will heal him and he'll be fine

Remember who's writing this manga


----------



## solid-soul (Dec 18, 2012)

i want more blood kishi, kill kiba and sakura next


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 18, 2012)

DavidBenjamin said:


> He cries like Minato lol.


Aaand If he's even just a little bit like his father, the shit is about to hit the proverbial fan.


----------



## jgalt7 (Dec 18, 2012)

oh please.  with sakura there?  none of the rookies are gonna die.  they have to kill sakura first.


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 18, 2012)

NH fandom should put Neji as the saviour of their pairing 
I hope Hinata does something anyway.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 18, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Oh please Sakura will heal him and he'll be fine
> 
> Remember who's writing this manga



sakura got taken out by a rock.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Oh please Sakura will heal him and he'll be fine
> 
> Remember who's writing this manga



Sakura's next on the chopping block.

Carnage has finally come to the battlefield.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 18, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Oh please Sakura will heal him and he'll be fine
> 
> Remember who's writing this manga



I think he is already dead. Back in part I when he had an arrow through his chest he almost died but his Seal remained. Back then he needed a team of medics to save him from near-certain death. 

Now his seal has faded which indicates he has gone passed the point of knocking on deaths door.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 18, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> NH fandom should put Neji as the saviour of their pairing
> I hope Hinata does something anyway.


On the positive side of things, we should get a lot of candidates for a new telegrams pic. Don't underestimate the amount nh shippers on deviantart.



poor neji


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 18, 2012)

Just an interesting note.



Obito's line in this panel is *"Naruto"*


----------



## Annabella (Dec 18, 2012)

This is very sad. Poor Neji I still can't believe he died.

Naruto and Hinata crying


----------



## Nimander (Dec 18, 2012)

What the fuck is up with the art, Kishi? Is that Neji or Sasuke dying in Naruto's arms there?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 18, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Just an interesting note.
> 
> 
> 
> Obito's line in this panel is *"Naruto"*


Killed with vengance.


Obito seems to think that this'll turn Naruto to his side. Silly guy doesn't know Naruto much, does he?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 18, 2012)

Uhhhh. Could a fluent Japanese reader clarify something?

Is Madara the Juubi Jinn now? Because it says he no longer has a human body and the word "jinnchuuriki" is there.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Just an interesting note.
> 
> 
> 
> Obito's line in this panel is *"Naruto"*



This is the first time we see Tobi be so pissed off about something. He is slowly starting to realise what asswhooping is coming his way


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji: Naruto... Hinata-sama would die for you... *you have more lives than just your own... It seems that my life became one, too...*

Naruto's harem confirmed. Neji was part of it.


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Sakura's next on the chopping block.



Naruto: Sakura-chan, stay back. I love you and don't want to see you die.

Sakura: Okay.....

Obito: 

*kills Sakura*

Obito: Hahahaha, how does it feel now Naruto?

Naruto: [INSERT]TNJ[/INSERT]

Obito: Wha? He experienced the death of the woman he loved most and didn't become like me?   

*Rinne Tensei*


----------



## Gunners (Dec 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Uhhhh. Could a fluent Japanese reader clarify something?
> 
> Is Madara the Juubi Jinn now? Because it says he no longer has a human body and the word "jinnchuuriki" is there.



From what someone said earlier on he can no longer become a Jinchuriki because he does not have a human body.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 18, 2012)

So kishimoto decided Neji to be useful after 400 chapters. Cute. 

RIP Neji. You'll be missed. Doesn't matter if you had 0 role in part 2. I'll remember you as the number 1 rookie of the last year and the guy who introduced a unique fighting style from part 1.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Uhhhh. Could a fluent Japanese reader clarify something?
> 
> Is Madara the Juubi Jinn now? Because it says he no longer has a human body and the word "jinnchuuriki" is there.


You seem to know more about japanese grammar than most of us. Please install  and let us know what you get.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Killed with vengance.
> 
> 
> Obito seems to think that this'll turn Naruto to his side. Silly guy doesn't know Naruto much, does he?



He'll just have to target some more personal bonds.



PikaCheeka said:


> Uhhhh. Could a fluent Japanese reader clarify something?
> 
> Is Madara the Juubi Jinn now? Because it says he no longer has a human body and the word "jinnchuuriki" is there.



Pretty sure it says that he *can't* become a jinchuriki because he lacks an actual human body.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Uhhhh. Could a fluent Japanese reader clarify something?
> 
> Is Madara the Juubi Jinn now? Because it says he no longer has a human body and the word "jinnchuuriki" is there.



I dont know japanese but it also mentions Edo Tensei. I think that it means that Madara can't become Juubi Jinchuriki since he's Edo Tensei and doesn't have a human body anymore.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Uhhhh. Could a fluent Japanese reader clarify something?
> 
> Is Madara the Juubi Jinn now? Because it says he no longer has a human body and the word "jinnchuuriki" is there.



Eh? It is more logicall that Madara is saying that he canot become Jinchuuriki since he no longer has a human body.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Dec 18, 2012)

Wait...didn't Naruto promise he wouldn't let any of his friends die in this war...heh...so much for never going back on his word...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 18, 2012)

Gunners said:


> From what someone said earlier on he can no longer become a Jinchuriki because he does not have a human body.



Really? I'm not seeing a negative anywhere in the sentence about Madara.


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> I dont know japanese but it also mentions Edo Tensei. I think that it means that Madara can't become Juubi Jinchuriki since he's Edo Tensei and doesn't have a human body anymore.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Naruto: Sakura-chan, stay back. I love you and don't want to see you die.
> 
> Sakura: Okay.....
> 
> ...



No breh, when Sakura fails to turn him, he realizes the person he cares the most about is Sasuke. 

Then shit gets real.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

So Kabuto edo tensei'ing Madara did fuck up the plan a little.

I can say I'm very satified with that.


----------



## dungsi27 (Dec 18, 2012)

Finally someone of that importance has died.This is a great day for almost all Narutos fans(excluding some obvious ones).

Well I guess thats as relevant as Neji could get.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

If Madara canot become Juubi Jinchuuriki then he canot be FV. This leaves us with two possibilities, either Obito becomes Juubi Jinchuuriki or Sasuke. Im going with the later on that one because Obito is done for,he has no plot purpose left.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 18, 2012)

So Obito finally kills someone with his wood since the flashback


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 18, 2012)

Eh well. If Madara can't become the Juubi's Jinn then this war is already over. Obito won't become it, or if he does, he'll turn good in five minutes.

Good guys will win within ten chapters.


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

"Because you called me a genius." 


Worst death speech, ever.


----------



## saferseph (Dec 18, 2012)

Wait a minute... Neji protected Naruto because Naruto called him a genius?
Wasn't he considered a genius by everyone? Wtf is this?


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> If Madara canot become Juubi Jinchuuriki then he canot be FV. This leaves us with two possibilities, either Obito becomes Juubi Jinchuuriki or Sasuke. Im going with the later on that one because Obito is done for,*he has no plot purpose left.*



He just killed neji. Obito just gained a lot of plot protection.

Until he's tnj'ed into rinne tensei.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Naruto: Sakura-chan, stay back. I love you and don't want to see you die.
> 
> Sakura: Okay.....
> 
> ...



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> "Because you called me a genius."
> 
> 
> Worst death speech, ever.



Well before an Uchiha he is dirt, so he had to take solace in someone calling him a genius I guess?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 18, 2012)

But Obito's six paths were Jinns so why can't Madara become one?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 18, 2012)

saferseph said:


> Wait a minute... Neji protected Naruto because Naruto called him a genius?
> Wasn't he considered a genius by everyone? Wtf is this?



It means more when Naruto says it.



Gilgamesh said:


> But Obito's six paths were Jinns so why can't Madara become one?



Those were just fake jins. They didn't really have bijuu inside.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 18, 2012)

Juubi is the FV..


----------



## Jesus (Dec 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Naruto: Sakura-chan, stay back. I love you and don't want to see you die.
> 
> Sakura: Okay.....
> 
> ...



Sounds like Kishi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 18, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> But Obito's six paths were Jinns so why can't Madara become one?



Because Kishi realized he'd be too strong.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 18, 2012)

saferseph said:


> Wait a minute... Neji protected Naruto because Naruto called him a genius?
> Wasn't he considered a genius by everyone? Wtf is this?



It's a throw back of their fight in the Chounin exam. When Naruto said ''Because you called me a drop out''. Ultimately it is far more than those specific words.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 18, 2012)

saferseph said:


> Wait a minute... Neji protected Naruto because Naruto called him a genius?
> Wasn't he considered a genius by everyone? Wtf is this?


Well think of Neji's storyline for a moment. IIRC Naruto acknowledged him at the end of his fight with him at the chuunin exams. It may seem a lot to us, but it meant a lot to Neji who is a member of the Branch family, and always had to fight for everything.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 18, 2012)

saferseph said:


> Wait a minute... Neji protected Naruto because Naruto called him a genius?
> Wasn't he considered a genius by everyone? Wtf is this?



Because Naruto changed his whole outlook on life?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Well before an Uchiha he is dirt, so he had to take solace in someone calling him a genius I guess?



lol Uchiha

that she is smashed


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji, a sacrifice until the end.


----------



## Shakar (Dec 18, 2012)

So anyone knows what Obito says in the pic we got? He looks surprised.

Also "Fans want to see more of Neji? Guess I'll kill him!" Scumbag Kishi


----------



## -JT- (Dec 18, 2012)

What the hell?
Kishimoto can't just shit all over Neji's character and just off him like this. Not after his potential was just completely wasted in Part 2...


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

-JT- said:


> What the hell?
> Kishimoto can't just shit all over Neji's character and just off him like this. Not after his potential was just completely wasted in Part 2...



Lol, what potential?

Faster poking attacks? 


I kid.


----------



## Saiko (Dec 18, 2012)

Shakar said:


> So anyone knows what Obito says in the pic we got? He looks surprised.



"Naruto"

....


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 18, 2012)

Shakar said:


> So anyone knows what Obito says in the pic we got? He looks surprised.



His line is "Naruto".


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 18, 2012)

Shakar said:


> So anyone knows what Obito says in the pic we got? He looks surprised.
> 
> Also "Fans want to see more of Neji? Guess I'll kill him!" Scumbag Kishi



He's just saying "Naruto".

So everyone. Obito's chances of being TnJed now? Up? Down? Kishi can't seriously do the "You killed someone dear to me. I'll forgive you!" shit again, can he? I always assumed Obito was a TnJ goner but I didn't think he'd kill anyone.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

Why Obito be mad ?


----------



## Nimander (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm actually reading spoilers before the chapter itself comes out. This is an unfamiliar feeling...


----------



## Gunners (Dec 18, 2012)

Let's us take a look at Obito's rap sheet. 

Caused the death of Minato and Kushina ( The main characters parents). 
Killed the third Hokage's wife. 
Set the Kyuubi on the village which slaughtered many villagers. 
Creater tension between the clan and the village. 
Helped murder the Uchiha clan. 
Played a part in the bloody mists practises. 
Started up Akatsuki. 
Set Pein on Konoha which caused damage that still exists today. 
Sent Sasuke down a path of darkness. 
Killed Konan with a rusty pipe. 
Started a war that has killed over 40,000 shinobi. 
Killed Neji.

If only Rin retired.


----------



## Gonder (Dec 18, 2012)

i like obito but this guy does not deserve to be redeemed.


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He's just saying "Naruto".
> 
> So everyone. Obito's chances of being TnJed now? Up? Down? Kishi can't seriously do the "You killed someone dear to me. I'll forgive you!" shit again, can he?



Oh, it's going down.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Let's us take a look at Obito's rap sheet.
> 
> Caused the death of Minato and Kushina ( The main characters parents).
> Killed the third Hokage's wife.
> ...



Isn't he just perfect for TnJ?


----------



## Treerone (Dec 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He's just saying "Naruto".
> 
> So everyone. Obito's chances of being TnJed now? Up? Down? Kishi can't seriously do the "You killed someone dear to me. I'll forgive you!" shit again, can he? I always assumed Obito was a TnJ goner but I didn't think he'd kill anyone.



Depends. Probably down.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He's just saying "Naruto".
> 
> So everyone. Obito's chances of being TnJed now? Up? Down? Kishi can't seriously do the "You killed someone dear to me. I'll forgive you!" shit again, can he? I always assumed Obito was a TnJ goner but I didn't think he'd kill anyone.



Obito shouldn't be redeemed, it is actually better for the character if he just dies still questioning why things didn't work out for him.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Let's us take a look at Obito's rap sheet.
> 
> Caused the death of Minato and Kushina ( The main characters parents).
> Killed the third Hokage's wife.
> ...



And one ultimate Rinne Tensei can fix atleast half of that mess you mentioned


----------



## Alexdhamp (Dec 18, 2012)

-JT- said:


> What the hell?
> Kishimoto can't just shit all over Neji's character and just off him like this. Not after his potential was just completely wasted in Part 2...



Heh.. I agree. Not even any flashbacks or anything. And what about Naruto's oath to not let any of his friends die? This is BS...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea I think it's going down as well.

My like for Obito increases the more of an irredeemable asshole he becomes.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So everyone. Obito's chances of being TnJed now? Up? Down? Kishi can't seriously do the "You killed someone dear to me. I'll forgive you!" shit again, can he? I always assumed Obito was a TnJ goner but I didn't think he'd kill anyone.



In my eyes Obito's TnJ was always unavoidable. I don't think anyone will forgive Obito, but I think he'll redeem himself by playing a vital part in Madara's defeat. But he'll die as the result of that.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 18, 2012)

Alexdhamp said:


> Heh.. I agree. Not even any flashbacks or anything. And what about Naruto's oath to not let any of his friends die? This is BS...



Itachi told Naruto to never forget who's around him or he'll end up like Obito/Madara.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> "Because you called me a genius."
> 
> 
> Worst death speech, ever.



"because you let rin die" vs "because you called me a genius"

Epic clash. 

Who'll win ??


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 18, 2012)

Alexdhamp said:


> Heh.. I agree. Not even any flashbacks or anything. And what about *Naruto's oath to not let any of his friends die?* This is BS...



That's what makes naruto's character undeveloped. He never experienced the death of a friend right in front of him.

Naruto is too cocky.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 18, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> In my eyes Obito's TnJ was always unavoidable. I don't think anyone will forgive Obito, but I think he'll redeem himself by playing a vital part in Madara's defeat.



It looks like Madara expects him to RT him so that he can become the Juubi's Jinn, which means that Obito will make Madara somewhat vulnerable for about a minute between being an Edo and being a Jinn.

If Obito actually did it though, I can't honestly see anyone taking Madara out in that time. IF things go like that, he's probably going to leave a secret or something.


----------



## Shakar (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I still don't get why he's so surprised though.

And yes, I like Obito as an asshole


----------



## Rose (Dec 18, 2012)

See this would have never happened if Kishi had stuck to the plan and show Sasuke.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 18, 2012)

Rose said:


> See this would have never happened if Kishi had stuck to the plan and show Sasuke.



eww no thank you


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 18, 2012)

You guys got your deaths I hope your happy


----------



## KevKev (Dec 18, 2012)

Pokemon got uploaded before Naruto


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol Neji died without understanding the truth.

When an idiot calls someone a genius, it just means that someone is smarter than an idiot. It doesn't actually make someone a genius. 

Also I'm refreshing MP now. They usually tweet a few minutes before release.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 18, 2012)

Tobi is back


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Pokemon got uploaded before Naruto



Makes sense.


Bleach next, hopefully.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 18, 2012)

For goodness sake, I would have accepted Neji's death had he died showing off his true power, but from the looks of things he's still just Rotating


----------



## solid-soul (Dec 18, 2012)

tobi should have killed kakashi aswell


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

solid-soul said:


> tobi should have killed kakashi aswell



And Sakura.


----------



## Addy (Dec 18, 2012)

he died because he was a genius.......   this is just so retarded


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> And Sakura.



Bee's death wouldn't motivate anyone. So I guess he will live 


edit : 



Addy said:


> he died because he was a genius.......   this is just so retarded



I wonder who else Naruto called a "genius."
They should also watch their backs...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't care about Neji but it is funny that Kishi nailed the guy with the biggest fanbase, all the while avoiding anyone who has ever had any real plot relevance.

Neji died for NaruHina fodder.


----------



## Gonder (Dec 18, 2012)

> Neji: *Naruto.. Hinata-sama would die for your sake,* that's why your life isnt yours alone. Somehow my life turned into that one too.


----------



## solid-soul (Dec 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't care about Neji but it is funny that Kishi nailed the guy with the biggest fanbase, all the while avoiding anyone who has ever had any real plot relevance.
> 
> Neji died for NaruHina fodder.



neji fan base died at the start of part 2, kishi is playing catch-up


----------



## Rational1955 (Dec 18, 2012)

-JT- said:


> For goodness sake, I would have accepted Neji's death had he died showing off his true power, but from the looks of things he's still just Rotating



That's what I'm saying.......and after all that "he's going to track down Sasuke" talk

And his send off speech isn't that great.


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 18, 2012)

Obito should just kill himself 



So emotional


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 18, 2012)

solid-soul said:


> neji fan base died at the end of part 2, kishi is playing catch-up



They still exist. Someone just yesterday told me he wanted to see Neji versus Sasori in this war and was disgruntled that I didn't agree.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 18, 2012)

If it helps, I'll try to create the shipping thread this week with a neutral OP like last time. Let's keep it all in one place if possible.

That is, if I'm still online.





Charlotte said:


> Obito should just kill himself
> 
> 
> 
> Is Neji going to die?


Die? He's already dead.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 18, 2012)

solid-soul said:


> neji fan base died at the start of part 2, kishi is playing catch-up


Untrue, I've seen some pretty hardcore Neji fans around.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah, he never got to track down Sasuke 

Also, I don't want Obito to convert to the good side. After all the evil he's done, he should die a villain.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 18, 2012)

Madara: OMG that hair. Is that Hashi?

Insert Jeanne's sig.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 18, 2012)

And Neji dies for the sake of a ridiculously annoying pairing... Awesome chapter coming up


----------



## Illairen (Dec 18, 2012)

Kishi how dare you killing my neji without developing him a bit more in part 2.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 18, 2012)

You have to give Madara props, he turned a worthless Uchiha into one of the series most ruthless villains.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 18, 2012)

Summary of the chapter: Naruto just had his own version of Sasuke losing his brother. My money is on him not reacting the same way as Sasuke did to whatever Obito says.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 18, 2012)

Naruto: But why are you doing this?!
Neji: Because Kakashi let Rin die.
Kakashi: Fuck you too, Neji


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Die? He's already dead.



He's most likely gonna revived anyway when Obito gets a change of heart so it doesn't matter


----------



## Marsala (Dec 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't care about Neji but it is funny that Kishi nailed the guy with the biggest fanbase, all the while avoiding anyone who has ever had any real plot relevance.
> 
> Neji died for NaruHina fodder.



Not really. Neji didn't ask Naruto to take care of Hinata-sama for him or anything (I think). Neji just compared himself to Hinata in that he also was willing to die for Naruto. Pretty gay, actually.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji died back in '04, though.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 18, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Not really. Neji didn't ask Naruto to take care of Hinata-sama for him or anything (I think). Neji just compared himself to Hinata in that he also was willing to die for Naruto. Pretty gay, actually.



Fandom will read it as NaruHina fodder and you know it.  Should be amusing.


----------



## Marsala (Dec 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Fandom will read it as NaruHina fodder and you know it.  Should be amusing.



"NEJI DIED! NARUHINA FTW!!! "

"?????"


----------



## Alexdhamp (Dec 18, 2012)

Naruto...fuck TnJ...just slaughter that delusional asshole!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

Im more interested to know about the Hiashi-Neji-Naruto combo mentioned in the spoiler


----------



## -JT- (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm sure that the disappearance of Neji's curse mark doesn't herald his death... It is a prerequisite to the awakening of the Golden Byakugam!


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

...Out of interest what was the last chapter, before this one, that Naruto even talked to neji?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 18, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Im more interested to know about the Hiashi-Neji-Naruto combo mentioned in the spoiler


Add Hinata in there too.

They use a Kaiten to protect Naruto. He goes into sage mode and gets exhausted, but apparently that's all part of the plan. Sounds strange, but I imagine there's some wisdom to it.

When was the last time we saw a Kaiten?


----------



## nadinkrah (Dec 18, 2012)

poor shadow


----------



## Alexdhamp (Dec 18, 2012)

-JT- said:


> I'm sure that the disappearance of Neji's curse mark doesn't herald his death... It is a prerequisite to the awakening of the Golden Byakugam!



Stop man...don't give us false hope. Besides, we already know that the mark only unravels upon death.


----------



## Recal (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji died?

Damn... Kishi means bzns.  (Is he also about to settle the main pairing of the manga? If so, we must be really, really near the end.)


----------



## Nimander (Dec 18, 2012)

Gunners said:


> You have to give Madara props, he turned a worthless Uchiha into one of the series most ruthless villains.



He wasn't so much useless as he was regarded as the one named Uchiha we came across that didn't have his head up his ass. The bigger accomplishment (in a way of thinking) is the fact that he changed that part about him. Talk about a  to the max.

P.S. 

Two more posts till I'm officially over 9,000.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> ...Out of interest what was the last chapter, before this one, that Naruto even talked to neji?





I don't think they said more than 20 words to one another in all of Part 2.

The rookies sure are psychotically loyal to someone who ignores them.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 18, 2012)

Neji was like a brother to Naruto..? I didn't know they were that close.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Dec 18, 2012)

You...you rotten bastards. You wanted more death in this war? Well now you've got it. And all you can say is "lol another fodder died".  . 

Fuck NF. This forum...I don't care about it anymore. Your favorite characters...kill them all!

I think this week will be the first time I avoid viewing the pairing thread altogether. If there even is one.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Add Hinata in there too.
> 
> They use a Kaiten to protect Naruto. He goes into sage mode and gets exhausted, but apparently that's all part of the plan. Sounds strange, but I imagine there's some wisdom to it.
> 
> When was the last time we saw a Kaiten?



I think Hiashi used it during the war. If not then the last time was actually Neji vs. Neji at the beginning of Part 2 I think.


----------



## Leptirica (Dec 18, 2012)

Marsala said:


> "NEJI DIED! NARUHINA FTW!!! "
> 
> "?????"



That's exactly how it works, though. Trying to make a sense of it will only break your brain.


I'm so happy to see forum like this, I can't even bring myself to care about Neji dying. Much.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 18, 2012)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Am i the only one who thinks that Madara might go to Sasuke's location and force him to become Juubi Jinchuuriki in order to cast Mugen Tsukiyomi ?



im suspecting that Obito's interest in Sasuke will make sense now...~.~





and fuck man, Neji? Way to kill off my favorite rookie


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Add Hinata in there too.
> 
> They use a Kaiten to protect Naruto. He goes into sage mode and gets exhausted, but apparently that's all part of the plan. Sounds strange, but I imagine there's some wisdom to it.
> 
> When was the last time we saw a Kaiten?



The Kaiten part makes sense but the rest is just..........


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> im suspecting that Obito's interest in Sasuke will make sense now...~.~



If Madara and Sasuke meet and attempt a conversation, my life will be complete.

Can you imagine how fast that would go bad?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 18, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The Kaiten part makes sense but the rest is just..........


That's what the trans says.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> im suspecting that Obito's interest in Sasuke will make sense now...~.~



I just realized that Sasuke lacks Senju cells and Rinnegan in order to control Juubi.  Maybe Juugo's cells are substitute for Senju cells and Sasuke already has a dormant Rinnegan that hasnt awakend yet  Sounds something like Kishi would write


----------



## CA182 (Dec 18, 2012)

What a twist! :amazed 

Shikaku's plan included Neji dying...


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Because Kishi realized he'd be too strong.



An edo who is currently the strongest guy around becoming a Juubi Jin.

Who would be able to take him down? He would regenerate from any damage anyway(good luck damaging him though...)

Its clear that this war is basically a FV battle which leaves only Sasuke.

Either Kishi will go all the way with making Sasuke an irredeemable villain(unlikely) or the last battle will be a duel between rivals. Clearly the good guys cant lose here as unexpected as that would be.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 18, 2012)

I just realized the first sentence of the spoiler.

Shikamaru sure got over his father fast.


----------



## Saiko (Dec 18, 2012)

I wouldnt be surprised if the Rinne tensei would be used to once again resurrect the fallen on the Shinobi Alliance side.

Yeah, I think Kishi is really that kind of writer.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> What a twist! :amazed
> 
> Shikaku's plan included Neji dying...


Those tears from last chapter. 
And this chapter too. 

Dammit Kishi. My jimmies are rustled. Not happy. 





PikaCheeka said:


> I just realized the first sentence of the spoiler.
> 
> Shikamaru sure got over his father fast.


All the credit to Shikamaru, he's probably the most mature-minded person on the battlefield at the moment.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Madara and Sasuke meet and attempt a conversation, my life will be complete.
> 
> Can you imagine how fast that would go bad?


massive orgasms


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 18, 2012)

I can't believe Tenten, Lee and Gai aren't appearing in a chapter that NEJI is DYING


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

No, not Neji! Why the FUCK couldn't it have been Hinata?! Or Sakura?! 

...

FUCK! 

...

GODDAMNIT KISHI!


----------



## -JT- (Dec 18, 2012)

Why the hell didn't Kishimoto just kill off Neji after the Kidomaru battle?
The death would have been a hell of a lot more meaningful than this crap. Plus apart from Air Palm, the poor guy did/got nothing all of Part 2


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 18, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> An edo who is currently the strongest guy around becoming a Juubi Jin.
> 
> Who would be able to take him down? He would regenerate from any damage anyway(good luck damaging him though...)
> 
> ...



So basically Sasuke is left entirely out of the FV battle. He's just going to stomp a more-or-less irrelevant villain instead. That's good. 



I'd like to know how the fuck Kishi is going to fit Madara's flashback into this battle if he's really going down now though. That's a slightly important problem.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I just realized the first sentence of the spoiler.
> 
> Shikamaru sure got over his father fast.



Who said that any good guy actualy died in the war  It was all Henged fake copies of the alliance fodders


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 18, 2012)

I want to see Ino!!


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I want to see Ino!!



She's probably going to die too.


----------



## Leptirica (Dec 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I just realized the first sentence of the spoiler.
> 
> Shikamaru sure got over his father fast.



I suspect he got over the shock, not his father and his death per se.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

From reading the translated script version i get that Madara wants Obito to cast Rinne Tensei and make him alive again so that he can become Juubi Jinchuuriki.

Man this has to be the dumbest plan ever, Madara is better off staying immortal.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So basically Sasuke is left entirely out of the FV battle. He's just going to stomp a more-or-less irrelevant villain instead. That's good.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know how the fuck Kishi is going to fit Madara's flashback into this battle if he's really going down now though. That's a slightly important problem.


im pretty sure that Madara is not going down before meeting Sasuke 


I think that the explanation for Obito's plan with Sasuke will be exacly this

If Obito planned to rinne tensei Madara, it means that he probably also cant become Juubi's jinchuuriki...that old theory about using Sasuke's body to revive Madara throught rinne tensei might actually make sense soon. Now i can see why Madara didnt seem to want to escape from edo tensei, he needed a human body.


----------



## BlinkST (Dec 18, 2012)

Kill more named characters they said. It'll be good for his story, they said.

Guess Kishimoto's not a "coward" anymore huh


----------



## Sagitta (Dec 18, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> No, not Neji! Why the FUCK couldn't it have been Hinata?! Or Sakura?!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Because Hinata is getting with Naruto by the end. Deal with it.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Dec 18, 2012)

Why Neji ? He's one of few guys who makes me wet down there 

44 members and 126 guests......That is something


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> Kill more named characters they said. It'll be good for his story, they said.
> 
> Guess Kishimoto's not a "coward" anymore huh



Kishi be reading NF? dat Massashi


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 18, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> From reading the translated script version i get that Madara wants Obito to cast Rinne Tensei and make him alive again so that he can become Juubi Jinchuuriki.
> 
> Man this has to be the dumbest plan ever, Madara is better off staying immortal.



no he won't..

Madara knows very well that he can't die since his soul is already in the pure world.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 18, 2012)

Why did Neji have to die for NaruHina?  Why couldn't Hinata die for her own darn pairing?


----------



## Tech N9ne (Dec 18, 2012)

Where is the "Kishi is a coward" thread now?


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 18, 2012)

†_Camorra_† said:


> I just realized that Sasuke lacks Senju cells and Rinnegan in order to control Juubi.  Maybe Juugo's cells are substitute for Senju cells and Sasuke already has a dormant Rinnegan that hasnt awakend yet  Sounds something like Kishi would write


yeah Sasuke supposedly doesnt have senju stuff, but Kishi has conviniently put many things around him (karin, juugo, zetsu, obito, orochimaru's own plans) that could very well have already given him senju cells.


We already know that it doesnt take only senju cells to awake rinnegan, there is something more, and then all that talk about using Naruto to stimulate Sasuke comes to my mind


----------



## Ushae (Dec 18, 2012)

Holy shit .. Neji


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 18, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> From reading the translated script version i get that Madara wants Obito to cast Rinne Tensei and make him alive again so that he can become Juubi Jinchuuriki.
> 
> Man this has to be the dumbest plan ever, Madara is better off staying immortal.



That's what the script seems to be implying. 

Obito can't control his RT. Whole Alliance gets rezzed. 



Jeαnne said:


> im pretty sure that Madara is not going down before meeting Sasuke
> 
> 
> I think that the explanation for Obito's plan with Sasuke will be exacly this
> ...



I'd like to think not. I want Sasuke to hear the full story instead of two conflicting views. 

I'm not going to lie. That kind of confused me.  Thing is, if Sasuke is going to be the Juubi Jinn (which still seems weird to me), some other Uchiha has to be able to get it to him. Unless Sasuke just runs into the Juubi rampaging in the woods and seals it into himself. If Madara planned on becoming the Juubi Jinn, that kind of implies that he knows seals.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 18, 2012)

so 2+ hours more?


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So basically Sasuke is left entirely out of the FV battle. He's just going to stomp a more-or-less irrelevant villain instead. That's good.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know how the fuck Kishi is going to fit Madara's flashback into this battle if he's really going down now though. That's a slightly important problem.



Well...Kishi said that Sasuke will appear in this war. But Kishi already said some stuff in the past that didn't became true so there is a 50% that it will be true.

Regarding Madara's flashbacks I'm a bit torn as that stuff may be used to redeem the guy somehow. Bad guys suddenly thinking about their past...and maybe even rethinking their actions...sounds dangerous(TnJ-wise).

I want to see the Madara VS Hashi flashback though

Maybe Obito will tell Madara that only Sasuke can become a Juubi Jin now and Madara will go to search for Sasuke while telling Obito to deal with the Alliance till he comes back?

If Sasuke appears in this war then we most likely will have a Naruto+Sasuke VS Madara. IF Madara goes to look for Sasuke then we may have Sasuke VS Madara.

At least the chances of Madara being TnJ do not seem to increase.

OR MAYBE MADARA WILL CONVINCE OBITO TO CAST RINNE TENSEI ON HIM TO REVIVE HIM SO HE CAN BECOME A JUUBI JIN.

But then again who would defeat such a broken Madara?


----------



## Lovely (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm not convinced he'll stay dead, but we'll see.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Dec 18, 2012)

Obito betraying Madara on the horizon? I don't think he intends to use Rinne Tensei himself at all. He never did.


----------



## Rational1955 (Dec 18, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Why did Neji have to die for NaruHina?  Why couldn't Hinata die for her own darn pairing?



Exactly......all of Neji's potential gone down the drain.........


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 18, 2012)

> Neji: Naruto.. Hinata-sama would die for your sake, that's why your life isnt yours alone. Somehow my life turned into that one too.


Hinata is just that sort of girl to die for you.

[YOUTUBE]XkT-dqEAcrs[/YOUTUBE]

It's such a shame the title of my waifu is already taken.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 18, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> From reading the translated script version i get that Madara wants Obito to cast Rinne Tensei and make him alive again so that he can become Juubi Jinchuuriki.
> 
> Man this has to be the dumbest plan ever, Madara is better off staying immortal.



Well, its either that or having to face a VERY angry Juubi once the beast breaks free.

There is no much choice there.

I wonder if Obito can use Rinne Tensei...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 18, 2012)

that she is smashed


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'd like to think not. I want Sasuke to hear the full story instead of two conflicting views.
> 
> I'm not going to lie. That kind of confused me.  Thing is, if Sasuke is going to be the Juubi Jinn (which still seems weird to me), some other Uchiha has to be able to get it to him. Unless Sasuke just runs into the Juubi rampaging in the woods and seals it into himself. If Madara planned on becoming the Juubi Jinn, that kind of implies that he knows seals.



well, Sasuke seems to be willing to listen to stuff nowadays .


What could happen is, neither Obito or Madara can become the juubi jin, so Obito will go after Sasuke, which could explain everything about his plans towards him up to this point. But then Obito will discover what Sasuke has done and with who and what he is after now, and things might get ugly .


Makes sense if you think, it would maybe delay the end of this war a little, and give us a much needed Orochimaru - Obito meeting, as well the Madara - Sasuke meeting.

Would also explain why even during this battle already, Obito thought of Sasuke, when he was supposed to just end everything with the eye of the moon plan. Like i said, Sasuke must fit someway in-between, if we consider Obito's behavior.


----------



## Jay. (Dec 18, 2012)

is chapter out?


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

Jay. said:


> is chapter out?



Yup.


----------



## kluang (Dec 18, 2012)

I swear to god if obito uses rinne tensei to revive everyone......


----------



## takL (Dec 18, 2012)

obito will rinnetensei rin and die.
he is as sturborn as naruto. he wont budge.


----------



## Dragash1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Great chapter in a while. It would've been better if this kind of death happend in the beginning but still great death. Well done Kishi.


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2012)

*No chapter rating thread? BECAUSE I RATE THIS 10/10!!!!*

I havent had this much fun with Naruto since 2010.

- Naruto was useless the whole chapter
- Obito and Madara are still dicking around
- Madara's homo face
- confirmation that Madara can kill them all if he wanted to, oh well
- fodders still dying left and right
- Hyuugas getting the latest delivery of hype, hilarious
- Neji's death, which made me giggle because genius bro, you told me I am smart and I love you!!!!!!!!!

nonono it was MASTERFUL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## takL (Dec 18, 2012)

nejis face gets like itachi sans the golgo lines in the end...


----------



## WZRD (Dec 18, 2012)

There goes the authenticity of war.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh dear.


----------



## 8 (Dec 18, 2012)

indeed. such comical chapter. you forgot to mention the bird. 10/10


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Dec 18, 2012)

10/10 of course


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 18, 2012)

5/10 

lol naruto proved that he is useless without Kurama.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 18, 2012)

what the hell is a freaking bird doing in the middle of such a battle? SERIOUSLY you couldn't spare those panels for team Gai to arrive at Neji's side? SERIOUSLY???


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 18, 2012)

10/10 As always.

Enjoyed the chapter. Interested to see where things go.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

Prince Vegeta said:


> 5/10
> 
> lol naruto proved that he is useless without Kurama.



You mean a chakraless Naruto is useless, thanks captain obvious


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 18, 2012)

10/10

Last minute Hyuuga hype 

Oh Kishi, instead of creating some more villains for Neji to kill or something, he goes with that.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 18, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> You mean a chakraless Naruto is useless, thanks captain obvious



Naruto ended up being chakraless after using FRS 2 times and not accomplishing anything by doing so.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Naruto ended up being chakraless after using FRS 2 times and not accomplishing anything by doing so.



Naruto was constantly involved in combat this whole war and spending not only Kuramas but his own chakra to, he is like using 1% of his full power right now.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 18, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Naruto was constantly involved in combat this whole war and spending not only Kuramas but his own chakra to, he is like using 1% of his full power right now.



Wasn't Naruto's limit like 2-3 FRS like stated in the Hidan and Kakuzu arc?

And Kurama's chakra clearly replenishes his own so as long as he didn't use FRS or abuse KB's too much in base then he would not run out of chakra till Kurama generated some more for him to replenish all of his wasted power.

Still, Naruto didn't do that bad considering who he is facing.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Wasn't Naruto's limit like 2-3 FRS like stated in the Hidan and Kakuzu arc?
> 
> And Kurama's chakra clearly replenishes his own so as long as he didn't use FRS or abuse KB's too much in base then he would not run out of chakra till Kurama generated some more for him to replenish all of his wasted power.
> 
> Still, Naruto didn't do that bad considering who he is facing.



Naruto created countless KB during this entire arc meaning his power got split among many clones and Kurama's chakra also has limits. You must be nuts to think that the current Naruto is even close to his full power.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovely said:


> I'm not convinced he'll stay dead, but we'll see.



Oh. Oh...I hope, but...but... 




This chapter...I don't know. I didn't think Neji would be the one Kishi would use, though now that I think about it it does make sense because of his story. Thus, Hinata will likely survive the war. I wonder who else has to go before Kurama is back in action wif Naruto. 

So sad


----------



## Addy (Dec 18, 2012)

i loled all the chapter. 10-10


----------



## Kirin (Dec 18, 2012)

Obito/10



Uchiha owning this chapter again, no Sasuke though.


----------



## auem (Dec 18, 2012)

i think we will see sasuke  suddenly in the war  and then get flashback of what he has done with oro and co......


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 18, 2012)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Naruto created countless KB during this entire arc meaning his power got split among many clones and Kurama's chakra also has limits. You must be nuts to think that the current Naruto is even close to his full power.



who cares. he's using kyuubi's power for the bunshin anyway. fact remains that he's almost worthless without the kyuubi.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 18, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> who cares. he's using kyuubi's power for the bunshin anyway. fact remains that he's almost worthless without the kyuubi.



Yeah defeating 3rd Raikage is worthless  

Ok i will play along your game 

Sasuke without EMS is worthless, Madara without EMS and Senju cells is worthless , Hashirama without Mokuton is worthless, Nagato without Rinnegan is worthless.

Correction even with EMS Sasuke was worthless against Kabuto


----------



## Rikudou No Sennin (Dec 18, 2012)

10/10 OP. I was laughing throughout the chapter. Genius my ass .


----------



## Rosi (Dec 18, 2012)

10/10 Can't rate any less


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Dec 18, 2012)

10/10

+ This chapter had me on the edge of my chair.
+ Shikaku and Inoichi are really gone?
+ Tobi/Madara banter. Madara is the one that is set to be the Juubi Jin, and Obito is stalling, and Madara is smirking. Love it.
+ Neji. I never saw it coming. Thought Naruto would make another heroic save.
+ Have to give a nod to the Hyuugas. They're something.


----------



## Scar (Dec 18, 2012)

Anyone else have the feeling Neji was dead the moment he showed up? It was surreal bros...

10/10


----------



## Annabella (Dec 18, 2012)

10/10 Madara and Obito continue to be an amusing team and R.I.P until he's  revived Neji.


----------



## Medea (Dec 18, 2012)

9/10. A very enjoyable chapter (albeit a bit sad)


----------



## takL (Dec 18, 2012)

the death of neji, shikaku inoichi ao etc  is just the beginning. kish said named charas would fall one after another.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 18, 2012)

thebadassbirdthatdiedtragically/10


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 18, 2012)

takL said:


> the death of neji, shikaku inoichi ao etc  is just the beginning. kish said named charas would fall one after another.



Where and when did kishi said that ? In an interview ?

I really like that kishi let some character die. Until now I will not miss any character, who died already in the war.


----------



## takL (Dec 18, 2012)

MakeItReal said:


> Where and when did kishi said that ? In an interview ?



in the bonus dvd i got at the cinema.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 18, 2012)

What? Really?
Wow...Naruto will receive an immense power up and character development then if kishi wants to kill all this people...
Did he say something about naruto too?


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, looks like NejiTen won't happen now.

Could someone explain to me how Madara can't be the Juubi's Jinchuuriki, and yet Obito was able to put the other Bijuu back into their former hosts?


----------



## takL (Dec 18, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> What? Really?
> if kishi wants to kill all this people...



he didnt say all the named charas.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 18, 2012)

*"Hatake Kakashi"*

Is it just me, or is "Why would you go so far for me?" a stupid question when you are fighting in a war?  Because no one wants to die, but it is a consequence of the whole situation.  It was discussed 100 chapters ago the whole shinobi world is sacrificing their lives for Naruto.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 18, 2012)

KILL THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Except Kakashi


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> *"Hatake Kakashi"*
> 
> Is it just me, or is "Why would you go so far for me?" a stupid question when you are fighting in a war?  Because no one wants to die, but it is a consequence of the whole situation.  It was discussed 100 chapters ago the whole shinobi world is sacrificing their lives for Naruto.



Doesn't mean Naruto is willing to accept that.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 18, 2012)

Obito,Obito you will be defeated in a painful way...oh this will be interesting for sure.
Obviously madara is in the list too.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 18, 2012)

I love how they're just like "No time for flashbacks kids! We know you're parents just died but suck it up we're in the middle of a war!"

I hope Neji's death gets treated the same way: "Move along, nothing to see here, just keep doing what you're doing"

"No time for flashbacks Hinata, we know you're cousin just died right in front of you so that you wouldn't die but suck it up, ya'll are gonna die if you don't commit to Shikaku's dying strategy!"


----------



## NarutoSamaMan (Dec 18, 2012)

9/10 chapter  we got the death I just wish it handled a little better, and hopefully they dont get revived.


----------



## OP Eyes FTW (Dec 18, 2012)

Gai and Lee going 8th gate, gonna happen.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 18, 2012)

10/10


MOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR BLOODSHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDD!!!!!!


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 18, 2012)

10/10

Neji His death was done very well with seal fading and the bird also being killed.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Dec 18, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> *"Hatake Kakashi"*
> 
> Is it just me, or is "Why would you go so far for me?" a stupid question when you are fighting in a war?  Because no one wants to die, but it is a consequence of the whole situation.  It was discussed 100 chapters ago the whole shinobi world is sacrificing their lives for Naruto.


tbh even though i can understand why Naruto asked that question it wasn't any less of a derp question considering he just got through being told he was the key to their victory


----------



## Ceria (Dec 18, 2012)

I think it's time for naruto to enter rage mode.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 18, 2012)

This was sad. Very good chapter, but sad. Epic ending.


----------



## OP Eyes FTW (Dec 18, 2012)

I like the fact that Obito has some balls


----------



## ZiBi21 (Dec 18, 2012)

but its interesting to see Hiashi taking a notice of naruto...I wouldnt be supprised if he was ok with hinata marrying naruto at the end.... and damn his palm attack is awsome sadly he wasnt fast enought to save neji... so mostly he will kinda feel the pain of nejis death... kinda he promised to his brother that he will take care of neji... and now poof neji died right next to him ;/  so he was not able to keep that promise


----------



## OP Eyes FTW (Dec 18, 2012)

ZiBi21 said:


> but its interesting to see Hiashi taking a notice of naruto...I wouldnt be supprised if he was ok with hinata marrying naruto at the end.... and damn his palm attack is awsome sadly he wasnt fast enought to save neji... so mostly he will kinda feel the pain of nejis death... kinda he promised to his brother that he will take care of neji... and now poof neji died right next to him ;/  so he was not able to keep that promise



Hiashi doesn't give a poop about Hinata. I've yet to see that change.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Dec 18, 2012)

OP Eyes FTW said:


> Hiashi doesn't give a poop about Hinata. I've yet to see that change.



Didn't he start training her too during the TS?


----------



## Rika24 (Dec 18, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> 10/10
> 
> Neji His death was done very well with seal fading and the bird also being killed.



wow, i didn't notice that his seal faded away, just the bird symbol. 

anyways, 

Wow, just, wow. i knew Kishimoto said that some named characters would die, like Shikaku and Inoichi did, but i always thought that the Konoha 12 (12th being Sai, not Sasuke) were kill proof since they were the Konoha 12, but with this chapter Kishi has proved me wrong in one heck of a way. 

um, wow, Kishi, to kill off a Konoha 12 member?! i guess Kishi wanted to prove to us all that no character is safe now, and boy did this drive it home... 

Sooo, is anyone worried for their favorite characters now? i was worried about Kakashi and Gai before, now that fear has intensified.

R.I.P. Neji Hyuuga, i never liked you, even though you did become a nicer character after Naruto beat you. but now strangely enough, this chapter made me like you after all. 

chapter gets a 10/10 from me just for the unexpected death


----------



## OP Eyes FTW (Dec 18, 2012)

Strobacaxi said:


> Didn't he start training her too during the TS?



No idea.

All I remember is how he basically told Kurenai that he doesn't care if she dies because she's weak.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 18, 2012)

OP Eyes FTW said:


> No idea.
> 
> All I remember is how he basically told Kurenai that he doesn't care if she dies because she's weak.



Actually he says something like "Hanabi is stronger then her and she's 5 years younger than her. We don't need someone like that in the Hyuuga."

Actually during the TS, it's Neji who trained her at the request of Hiashi.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Dec 18, 2012)

Holy shit! Kishi grew some fucking balls!

Neji went out just like his dad. Hyuuga got some spotlight time.

I can't believe Obito shot the fucking bird! lmao!

That's what I'm talking about. That's what this war has been missing. Damn, I wish Kishi had been doing this all along. This war would've been the shit like it was supposed to be.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2012)

takL said:


> in the bonus dvd i got at the cinema.



WHUUUUUUUAAA?! 

Mai GAWD! what else did he said in the interview?


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Dec 18, 2012)

I think people are missing the point of Naruto's "dumb question."  Kishi had him ask that question in order to show Naruto's inability to except the worse reality. He's asking a stupid question because he's thinking emotionally and can't accept what's happened. It's the Kobayashi Maru all over again. This is emphasized by Obito shooting the bird out of the sky and questioning naruto.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Dec 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _theory?_ 



Neji saying "Because you called me a genius."

Back in the Chuunin Exams, Naruto was called, what was it? 

"a failure?"

Neji said "because you called me a genius." Jumping in front of a large wooden pole that's bound to kill you is considered stupid, no? Also, he didn't have to sacrifice himself, he_ chose_ to, which separates himself from the Second Branch House. 

It wasn't an obligation on his part. He wasn't _expected_ to do it. Neji cares about them both, _that's _why he did it. Stupid, but it's also courageous to do so to save those you care for. 

Hachibi sensed

Hachibi sensed



> Neji: "Why are you so stubborn about going against your destiny?"
> 
> Naruto: "Because....you called me a failure."





> Naruto: Why....are you willing to throw your life away for me?"
> 
> Neji: Because...you told me  that I'm a genius."



Kind of looks like he's winking, and they are referencing the Chuunin exams, then Naruto starts tearing up after he said that, so to me it seems symbolic, as well as his attempt at humor in this tragic situation. Seems like he's saying he can be a fool too; to be throwing his life away for him, a 'genius' wouldn't do that, but he's going against the destiny of a genius, or against his original destiny period. 

That's how I saw it anyway. 


​


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 18, 2012)

can't believe I endured long, arduous, pointless flashback chapters and off-paneled fights for this. The pacing has been terrible in the past few months but I've always still respected Kishi cuz this is his story, I kept telling myself. This chapter just seems ... Petty and very forced. I'm not surprised if he's done this to troll the Rock Lee SD team, I'm seriously not. While I don't agree with the hordes saying Kishi is a crappy writer, I just can't find myself going 'Kishi is great' anymore. Really those flashback chapters and wasted panels have really been trying, and such rushed deaths seem to be for shock value purposes only. I really wish his pacing was better and not be affected by silly trivial matters like CHAPTER 600!!!!! or YEAR END CLIFFHANGER kinda nonsense. At least give Neji some relevance in the war arc before off-ing him like this.


----------



## alltimejen (Dec 18, 2012)

Lady Hinata said:


> *Spoiler*: _theory?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basically!


----------



## Kakui Lee (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm sad neji died but it would be sadder if hinata had died.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 18, 2012)

Can someone please interpret what Neji meant by saying his life is apart of Naruto's because Hinata values him? 

Manga sites aren't working so I'm reading a crappy google translate version /cough 

Is he implying (ofc he cares for naruto himself) that because Hinata treasured Naruto so much, he wanted to protect him too? 
> yet another implication of the strengthened bond between the two cousins?


----------



## MrCatalyst (Dec 19, 2012)

There were some who were surprised that Edo Madara cannot become Juubi's Jin because he's an Edo & the fact past Jin's were brought back and had Bijuu sealed inside of them. The Bijuu were bound by 2 stakes, one was for the Jin's so they stay in the body and other one was with the Gedo Mazo so they can be sealed back into the Mazo. So they weren't fully sealed in Jin's body, just bound to it by the stake/rod.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 19, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Can someone please interpret what Neji meant by saying his life is apart of Naruto's because Hinata values him?
> 
> Manga sites aren't working so I'm reading a crappy google translate version /cough
> 
> ...



It's basically Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows style.

"He's our hope"

He is reminding Naruto that there are people who care for him.


----------



## takL (Dec 19, 2012)

Gabe said:


> sorry to answer till now just got out of work
> obito takes the lead
> 
> but here they the feudal lord of the of the hot springs country is told they will be entering the leaf after he asked were they were evacuating to. so to me it seems they were being sent to the leaf and maybe were not he only ones. do you have the JP version to confirm this please. because if so maybe other countries evacuated there and if it is destroyed many would die.



oh ive totally forgotten about that panel thanks! yea sounds like those 2 daimyos were joining the big 5 daimyos. i got the impression that the 5 places were not in konoha because they were all castles. 5 castles in a hidden village? then again maybe yamato worked his ass off before he left for kumo.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 19, 2012)

So how's Japan taking this?


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Dec 19, 2012)

japan here. shit is bakana


----------



## Turrin (Dec 19, 2012)

*Review of the Latest Chapter: That Bird is in the Arms of an Angel Now!*

[YOUTUBE]oPyzk0TJI3g[/YOUTUBE]​
In case that doesn't work: 

How obvious is it that Obito will rinne tensei himself for Naruto's sake? Should Neji have been given the air palm feat, since it was his death chapter and he's a bit overshadowed by Haishi?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 19, 2012)

The Sarutobi were deflecting stakes with their flames, instantly burning.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 19, 2012)

Damn I miss your posts Turrin. (you should come by the Ohara Library more often)

That being said I agree with pretty much all of your points. Especially with the idea that it should have been Neji to use the air palm on the ten tails.

Except, I don't think it's as locked in and solid that Neji is coming back. I like the idea and think it's possible, but I don't think I'm as sure about it as you are.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 20, 2012)

10/10 this chapter.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJGtSpF9qww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sarry (Dec 20, 2012)

*Sarry's thoughts about the chapter*

Ok, I wanted to wait for a 2nd reading of the chapter to properly think about the chapter. So if this thread doesn't get attention, so be it

1) Seeing a name character die was bitter/sweet for me. Neji dying showed that Kishi isn't afraid to kill off characters. The bitter part came in for the Naru-Hina part:
I am sorry, but I do not care for any pairing in this manga, so seeing Neji die so that we can get more forced pairing BS just destroyed any meaningful thing Neji's death had. It was bad enough that Sakura feel in this trap, and became useless. Neji just died for practically no reason 

2)Seeing Madara, and Obito bicker was expected but nice to see. Madara's expressions and smirks are great to see. 
Sadly, Obito's betrayal is just closer by another chapter 

3) Naruto's lack of diverse Jutsus, and the need to be protected is expected as well, and kinda annoying to be honest. Pointed out by Amaterasu's Son in another thread, there are many instances where Naruto needed someone to shield him from being killed. 
Seeing Naruto get beat up and protect himself would make this manga better, i believe. The best character to compare Naruto with is Sasuke, since he is practically the equivelant to him. Seeing Sasuke trash talk isn't always great, but seeing him get beat up, and smashed shows that the character, regardless of power levels, can still be vulnerable. 
This cannot be said about Naruto..and that takes out most of the interest/mystery. 

It is no different than seeing Sean Bean play a character automatically means knowing that character will die soon


----------



## mariahchan (Dec 20, 2012)

You guys should check out , lots of naruto fans there


----------



## Cloudane (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh wow, did he finally kill off one of the main good characters?  Or will we see him miraculously revived soon...

I'm glad the "admiring girl dies" clich? was spared this time (mostly because I'm firmly NaruHina and want a happy ending dammit), so long as she doesn't pull the "sacrifice her life force in a reviving jutsu" thing next chapter.


----------

